# Siamo tutti cornuti ?!



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

io credo, per carità è una mia considerazione ma ne sono totalmente  convinto, che tutti dovremmo semplicemente prendere atto che IL  TRADIMENTO è una componente naturale di ogni relazione...non è più un  evento eccezionale, non una disdetta o un qualcosa per cui chiedersi  "perchè proprio a me?"...non un incidente o una congiura...il tradimento  è insito nella relazione, se non altro per un discorso statistico...

per  carità, ci sono le coppie totalmente fedeli, nella pratica e nel  sentimento, nei desideri e nei sogni...ma secondo voi, su 10, quante  sono??? a mio parere su 10 almeno 8 hanno vissuto almeno una volta  l'onta del tradimento, e nella maggior parte dei casi è l'uomo che ha  tradito...una pomiciata in ufficio, un privè all'addio al celibato  dell'amico, uno strusciamento al post-convegno o chissà dove...ma anche le donne non scherzano, ed evito di entrare nei particolari...

saranno mille i motivi...insoddisfazione, trasgressione, puro istinto animale, le tentazioni facili dal web...ma oggi ritengo che ci sia poco da fare e non vale nemmeno la pena concentrarsi più di tanto per evitare di rimanerci fregati, sia da vittime che da carnefici...non vale per tutti maaaaaa quasi credo...

non  rispondete sulla vostra storia personale...la vostra coppia "è quellafedelissima ", ok ci credo...ma ditemi: tra i vosti amici, conoscenti parenti  ecc..quanti hanno o sospettate abbiano vissuto un tradimento??? nel mio caso sfioriamo il 100% compreso me


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Dicembre 2011)

Io sono d'accordo con te,
ovviamente dipende dalla sensibilità di ognuno...

Nel senso che quello che per me è tradimento, per un altra persona può essere tollerato...


----------



## Hirohito (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io credo, per carità è una mia considerazione ma ne sono totalmente  convinto, che tutti dovremmo semplicemente prendere atto che IL  TRADIMENTO è una componente naturale di ogni relazione...non è più un  evento eccezionale, non una disdetta o un qualcosa per cui chiedersi  "perchè proprio a me?"...non un incidente o una congiura...il tradimento  è insito nella relazione, se non altro per un discorso statistico...
> 
> per  carità, ci sono le coppie totalmente fedeli, nella pratica e nel  sentimento, nei desideri e nei sogni...ma secondo voi, su 10, quante  sono??? a mio parere su 10 almeno 8 hanno vissuto almeno una volta  l'onta del tradimento, e nella maggior parte dei casi è l'uomo che ha  tradito...una pomiciata in ufficio, un privè all'addio al celibato  dell'amico, uno strusciamento al post-convegno o chissà dove...ma anche le donne non scherzano, ed evito di entrare nei particolari...
> 
> ...


Concordo sull'argomento e sulla statistica ipotizzata. Ma non farei differenza uomo-donna. Ormai c'è ampia parità, se non di più....


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Concordo sull'argomento e sulla statistica ipotizzata. Ma non farei differenza uomo-donna. Ormai c'è ampia parità, se non di più....


Concordo: alla fine l'uomo mica si masturba, ma lo fa con una donna


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Concordo sull'argomento e sulla statistica ipotizzata. Ma non farei differenza uomo-donna. Ormai c'è ampia parità, se non di più....


infatti il mio scopo era cercare di dare una scossa a chi soffre per un tradimento...non ha più senso disperarci e chiderci come possa essere successo...bisogna mantenere la concentrazione sia da cornuti che da "cornutanti"...lucidità e ragionare sul da farsi: vogliamo lasciare la persona tradita o che ci ha tradito??? vogliamo invece ricostruire??? bene, impegno su qualsiasi scelta...basta con i "ohhhh ora non potrò più vivere con questo dolore..."

NON SIAMO NE I PRIMI NE GLI UNICI...SIAMO LA REGOLA!!!


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> NON SIAMO NE I PRIMI NE GLI UNICI...SIAMO LA REGOLA!!!


Un invito a cornificare per chi non lo ha mai fatto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io credo, per carità è una mia considerazione ma ne sono totalmente convinto, che tutti dovremmo semplicemente prendere atto che IL TRADIMENTO è una componente naturale di ogni relazione...non è più un evento eccezionale, non una disdetta o un qualcosa per cui chiedersi "perchè proprio a me?"...non un incidente o una congiura...il tradimento è insito nella relazione, se non altro per un discorso statistico...
> 
> per carità, ci sono le coppie totalmente fedeli, nella pratica e nel sentimento, nei desideri e nei sogni...ma secondo voi, su 10, quante sono??? a mio parere su 10 almeno 8 hanno vissuto almeno una volta l'onta del tradimento, e nella maggior parte dei casi è l'uomo che ha tradito...una pomiciata in ufficio, un privè all'addio al celibato dell'amico, uno strusciamento al post-convegno o chissà dove...ma anche le donne non scherzano, ed evito di entrare nei particolari...
> 
> ...


Una domanda... ma pensi che se tocca a tutti faccia meno male? A me sinceramente, di quello che succede nelle altre coppie... che ci faccio, un grafico?


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Un invito a cornificare per chi non lo ha mai fatto?


NO...un invito a mantenere la calma semmai dovesse accadere, o meglio restare calmi nel momento in cui ci rendiamo conto di aver tradito/essere stati traditi...

evitate sempre, dimenticate il web e le/i belle/bei ragazze/i...sopratutto da sposati impegnatevi ad essere fedeli...

...ma se "per caso" vi ci ritrovate non perdete tempo a fottervi il cervello...lucidità!!!


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una domanda... ma pensi che se tocca a tutti faccia meno male? A me sinceramente, di quello che succede nelle altre coppie... che ci faccio, un grafico?


No, non fa meno male...come ho scritto nel post di prima, volevo solo invitare tutti a non disperarsi inutilmente...anzi, riflettendoci, potreste chiedere consigli a molte più persone di quanto pensavate visto che molto probabilmente conoscono la materia...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> infatti il mio scopo era cercare di dare una scossa a chi soffre per un tradimento...non ha più senso disperarci e chiderci come possa essere successo...bisogna mantenere la concentrazione sia da cornuti che da "cornutanti"...lucidità e ragionare sul da farsi: vogliamo lasciare la persona tradita o che ci ha tradito??? vogliamo invece ricostruire??? bene, impegno su qualsiasi scelta...basta con i "ohhhh ora non potrò più vivere con questo dolore..."
> 
> NON SIAMO NE I PRIMI NE GLI UNICI...SIAMO LA REGOLA!!!



ahahahah santa verita'..lo dico da una vita...ma adesso vedrai le maestre..


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> NO...un invito a mantenere la calma semmai dovesse accadere, o meglio restare calmi nel momento in cui ci rendiamo conto di aver tradito/essere stati traditi...
> 
> evitate sempre, dimenticate il web e le/i belle/bei ragazze/i...sopratutto da sposati impegnatevi ad essere fedeli...
> 
> ...ma se "per caso" vi ci ritrovate non perdete tempo a fottervi il cervello...lucidità!!!


a parole siamo tutti bravi Cheat......... il problema è che quando succede tutte ste belle parole te le scordi!


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Concordo: alla fine l'uomo mica si masturba, ma lo fa con una donna


Io invece credo che il traditore seriale si masturbi usando il corpo di un'altra persona. Non importa la qualità ma la quantità.


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io invece credo che il traditore seriale si masturbi usando il corpo di un'altra persona. Non importa la qualità ma la quantità.


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> a parole siamo tutti bravi Cheat......... il problema è che quando succede tutte ste belle parole te le scordi!


è meno difficile di quanto possa sembrare...io ho anche sofferto molto in passato, ma in 24 ore anche solo 2 minuti di lucidità li trovi...e giorno dopo giorni i 2 minuti diventano ore fin quando non accetti "l'evento" e ti concentri sul da farsi...

capisco un 23enne alla prima esperienza...ma cavolo, superati i 30 o 40anni un po' di personalità la devi trovare...e non sto dicendo che non si debba soffrire, ma impegnarsi a trovare la via d'uscita...dipende tutto da noi!!!


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io credo, per carità è una mia considerazione ma ne sono totalmente convinto, che tutti dovremmo semplicemente prendere atto che IL TRADIMENTO è una componente naturale di ogni relazione...non è più un evento eccezionale, non una disdetta o un qualcosa per cui chiedersi "perchè proprio a me?"...non un incidente o una congiura...il tradimento è insito nella relazione, se non altro per un discorso statistico...


Chiamasi effetto post-tradimento, se non lo faccio solo io ma lo fanno tutti dove sta il dramma? Cheat come avevo detto in tempi non sospetti dopo l'americana ne arriveranno altre .


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> No, non fa meno male...come ho scritto nel post di prima, volevo solo invitare tutti a non disperarsi inutilmente...anzi, riflettendoci, potreste chiedere consigli a molte più persone di quanto pensavate visto che molto probabilmente conoscono la materia...


Non capisco cosa voglia dire disperarsi inutilmente... voglio dire: tutti dobbiamo morire, ma non è che sapendo questo cambia qualcosa quando capita a noi o a un nostro caro, no? E io ... ecco... sarei venuta qui perchè... mi sembrava che qui ci fosse chi ne voleva parlare, perchè ho come l'impressione che ehm, non sia proprio un argomento di quelli che tiri fuori in mensa... no?


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Chiamasi effetto post-tradimento, se non lo faccio solo io ma lo fanno tutti dove sta il dramma? Cheat come avevo detto in tempi non sospetti *dopo l'americana ne arriveranno altre* .


spero di no...e credo di no, ma ovviamente sono condizionato dal fatto che ancora non sono nella fase del "dopo"...storia finita ma ancora non smaltita...


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è meno difficile di quanto possa sembrare...io ho anche sofferto molto in passato, ma in 24 ore anche solo 2 minuti di lucidità li trovi...e giorno dopo giorni i 2 minuti diventano ore fin quando non accetti "l'evento" e ti concentri sul da farsi...
> 
> capisco un 23enne alla prima esperienza...ma cavolo, superati i 30 o 40anni un po' di personalità la devi trovare...e non sto dicendo che non si debba soffrire, ma impegnarsi a trovare la via d'uscita...dipende tutto da noi!!!


mah io ormai il dolore del tradimento l'ho superato...la via d'uscita è ovvio che si trova! ma fa male, cavoli se fa male...


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa voglia dire disperarsi inutilmente... voglio dire: tutti dobbiamo morire, ma non è che sapendo questo cambia qualcosa quando capita a noi o a un nostro caro, no? E io ... ecco... sarei venuta qui perchè... mi sembrava che qui ci fosse chi ne voleva parlare, perchè ho come l'impressione che ehm, non sia proprio un argomento di quelli che tiri fuori in mensa... no?


mi riferivo a chi soffre per mesi o anni dopo aver tradito o aver subito un tradimento...visto che citi il caso del lutto, un tradimento "non è un lutto"...è un evento difficile e triste ma superabile, in tanti modi...

conosco gente che si è ripresa meglio proprio da un lutto rispetto a gente che "si è lasciata"...ma va laaaa...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> infatti il mio scopo era cercare di dare una scossa a chi soffre per un tradimento...non ha più senso disperarci e chiderci come possa essere successo...bisogna mantenere la concentrazione sia da cornuti che da "cornutanti"...lucidità e ragionare sul da farsi: vogliamo lasciare la persona tradita o che ci ha tradito??? vogliamo invece ricostruire??? bene, impegno su qualsiasi scelta...basta con i "ohhhh ora non potrò più vivere con questo dolore..."
> 
> NON SIAMO NE I PRIMI NE GLI UNICI...SIAMO LA REGOLA!!!


Non  credo che sia una regola.....
Una regala è cosa che ti imponi e sia un tradito che un traditore non si impone certe regole...
Il piu delle volte è una cosa che capita e da li ti do ragione che bisogna avere lucidita e ragionare sul da farsi...


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi riferivo a chi soffre per mesi o anni dopo aver tradito o aver subito un tradimento...visto che citi il caso del lutto, un tradimento "non è un lutto"...è un evento difficile e triste ma superabile, in tanti modi...
> 
> conosco gente che si è ripresa meglio proprio da un lutto rispetto a gente che "si è lasciata"...ma va laaaa...


Io li ho vissuti entrambi e in parte hai ragione. Il tradimento  però ti scava dentro e lo sconfiggi solo quando riprendi ad amare (il partner che ti ha tradito o un altro). Il dolore del lutto ti arriva addosso con tutta la sua intensità, tutto in una volta. Se sopravvivi poi passa. Anche perchè non puoi farci nulla, con la morte non puoi lottare, col tradimento sì.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi riferivo a chi soffre per mesi o anni dopo aver tradito o aver subito un tradimento...visto che citi il caso del lutto, un tradimento "non è un lutto"...è un evento difficile e triste ma superabile, in tanti modi...
> 
> conosco gente che si è ripresa meglio proprio da un lutto rispetto a gente che "si è lasciata"...ma va laaaa...


Guarda, io non sono nessuno per dirlo, ma uno psichiatra mi ha detto invece che il tradimento è esattamente vissuto come lutto, se per la persona che ci ha tradito si provano sentimenti profondi. Per quanto mi riguarda, avendo purtroppo vissuto sia molti lutti 'veri' che il tradimento da parte di mio marito, ti confermo che le analogie sono molte... anche se le due cose non sono comparabili, qui mi trovi d'accordo.
Diciamo che la gravità di quanto ci succede è diversa ma l'elaborazione molto simile, ok? Al punto di cambiare la mia vita e un altro paio di cosette... mica pizza e fichi, no? E siccome siamo persone, ognuna ha il suo vissuto ed è difficile normalizzare le informazioni: su come sto elaborando il tradimento, hanno indubbiamente un peso sia la mia storia che la mia capacità di autostima... le variabili sono tantissime


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, io non sono nessuno per dirlo, *ma uno psichiatra mi ha detto invece che il tradimento è esattamente vissuto come lutto*, se per la persona che ci ha tradito si provano sentimenti profondi. Per quanto mi riguarda, avendo purtroppo vissuto sia molti lutti 'veri' che il tradimento da parte di mio marito, ti confermo che le analogie sono molte... anche se le due cose non sono comparabili, qui mi trovi d'accordo.
> Diciamo che la gravità di quanto ci succede è diversa ma l'elaborazione molto simile, ok? Al punto di cambiare la mia vita e un altro paio di cosette... mica pizza e fichi, no? E siccome siamo persone, ognuna ha il suo vissuto ed è difficile normalizzare le informazioni: su come sto elaborando il tradimento, hanno indubbiamente un peso sia la mia storia che la mia capacità di autostima... le variabili sono tantissime


La stessa cosa che mi disse lo psichiatra quando fui in cura da lui


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non  credo che sia una regola.....
> Una regala è cosa che ti imponi e sia un tradito che un traditore non si impone certe regole...
> Il piu delle volte è una cosa che capita e da li ti do ragione che bisogna avere lucidita e ragionare sul da farsi...


è una regola in senso statistico...nel senso che "vuoi o non vuoi" è molto più probabile che ci capiterai che non il contrario


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La stessa cosa che mi disse lo psichiatra quando fui in cura da lui


per questo non mi fido degli psichiatri...o meglio in questo caso, credo, degli psicologi...

cioè dovrebbe darmi aiuto una persona che avrà si studiato il cervello umano nella sua totalità, ma non ha minimanente idea di ciò che ho passato???

mi fido di più del mio pescivendolo che ha subito il tradimento della moglie con il tabbaccaio di fianco...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è una regola in senso statistico...nel senso che "vuoi o non vuoi" è molto più probabile che ci capiterai che non il contrario


La statistica è quella branca della matematica che non serve a nulla... perchè non determina: tu mangi un pollo, io non mangio nulla, statisticamente ne abbiamo mangiato mezzo a testa, MA IO HO FAME


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> per questo non mi fido degli psichiatri...o meglio in questo caso, credo, degli psicologi...
> 
> cioè dovrebbe darmi aiuto una persona che avrà si studiato il cervello umano nella sua totalità, ma non ha minimanente idea di ciò che ho passato???
> 
> mi fido di più del mio pescivendolo che ha subito il tradimento della moglie con il tabbaccaio di fianco...


Non so, è anche vero che loro studiano la popolazione nel complesso, e quindi hanno una visione del tutto.
La riducono a mera statistica, e se loro vedono che nel 90% dei pazienti il comportamento è abbastanza uniforme, in realtà stanno dicendo una verità.

E' la scienza che funziona così: non dà pareri, racconta quello che c'è


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> per questo non mi fido degli psichiatri...o meglio in questo caso, credo, degli psicologi...
> 
> cioè dovrebbe darmi aiuto una persona che avrà si studiato il cervello umano nella sua totalità, ma non ha minimanente idea di ciò che ho passato???
> 
> mi fido di più del mio pescivendolo che ha subito il tradimento della moglie con il tabbaccaio di fianco...


Guarda che non passano il tempo a guardare vetrini istologici... ma a studiare come funziona la mente... quando è malata, quando è sana, quando è sottoposta a un certo stimolo... dal pescivendolo io chiedo come sono le ricciole, poi guardo il colore e lo so meglio di lui


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *La statistica è quella branca della matematica che non serve a nulla... *perchè non determina: tu mangi un pollo, io non mangio nulla, statisticamente ne abbiamo mangiato mezzo a testa, MA IO HO FAME



La meccanica quantistica sotto sotto è una applicazione statistica: è la conquista più grande mai fatta dall'intelletto umano.
Il PC che usi si poggia sulla scienza del calcolo delle probabilità. La statistica è il suo inverso.


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

Lo psicologo affianca allo studio anche un percorso personale, lo psichiatra no.


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La statistica è quella branca della matematica che non serve a nulla... perchè non determina: tu mangi un pollo, io non mangio nulla, statisticamente ne abbiamo mangiato mezzo a testa, MA IO HO FAME


perdonami ma non è così...la statistica indica l'andazzo di una determinata azione su un campione o sulla totalità degli elementi in questione, spesso espressa in percentuale...

se su 10 coppie, 9 hanno vissuto un tradimento...la statistica dice che nel 90% delle coppie si tradisce

proprio per questo avevo chiesto un vostro parere...e rimango convinto che se tutti ci ragioniamo si arriverà pressochè a questo 90%


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La meccanica quantistica sotto sotto è una applicazione statistica: è la conquista più grande mai fatta dall'intelletto umano.
> Il PC che usi si poggia sulla scienza del calcolo delle probabilità. La statistica è il suo inverso.


Io ho detto che non serve perchè non determina... non ho detto che è inutile... qualche esamino all'università lo feci ai suoi tempi.. è utile per la determinazione degli errori ma non solo, pochissimo utilizzata nella medicina generale sarebbe invece una mano santa... ma non SERVE perchè non è DETERMINANTE... in senso scientifico


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perdonami ma non è così...la statistica indica l'andazzo di una determinata azione su un campione o sulla totalità degli elementi in questione, spesso espressa in percentuale...
> 
> se su 10 coppie, 9 hanno vissuto un tradimento...la statistica dice che nel 90% delle coppie si tradisce
> 
> proprio per questo avevo chiesto un vostro parere...e rimango convinto che se tutti ci ragioniamo si arriverà pressochè a questo 90%


La statistica dice che la maggioranza degli Italiani ha votato per Berlusconi, ma non per questo io devo votare allo stesso modo :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che non passano il tempo a guardare vetrini istologici... ma a studiare come funziona la mente... quando è malata, quando è sana, quando è sottoposta a un certo stimolo... dal pescivendolo io chiedo come sono le ricciole, poi guardo il colore e lo so meglio di lui


personalmente preferisco il pescivendolo e la sua esperienza di tradimento...che non lo psicolgo che ragiona più sulla mia psiche che non sulla mia storia...

...se hai il cervello fuso, allora ok...viva gli psicologi...ma se sei solo affranto/a per il tradimento, per me non è necessario, più importante circondarsi di buoni amici...ma ovviamente è un mio pensiero...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perdonami ma non è così...la statistica indica l'andazzo di una determinata azione su un campione o sulla totalità degli elementi in questione, spesso espressa in percentuale...
> 
> se su 10 coppie, 9 hanno vissuto un tradimento...la statistica dice che nel 90% delle coppie si tradisce
> 
> proprio per questo avevo chiesto un vostro parere...e rimango convinto che se tutti ci ragioniamo si arriverà pressochè a questo 90%


perfetto: e di questo preziosissimo dato, nella tua vita, cosa pensi di farci? se pensi che in qualche modo il comportamento collettivo giustifichi quello del singolo... bhe magari se guardi la mia firma capisci che non condivido


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lo psicologo affianca allo studio anche un percorso personale, lo psichiatra no.


Non sono d'accordo sulla bontà della riuscita. Per un percorso personale serve altro oltre ad uno psicologo. Lui alla fin fine ti dà consigli, *sulla base di un ragionamento statistico*, nel quale deve inquadrae tu chi sei, come ne rientri. Alla fin fine è un professionista e lavora su schemi prefissati.
Ma a parte questo, io dicevo che quando uno di questi professionisti afferma che un tradimento è vissuto come ul lutto, lo fa non per parere personale, ma perchè evidentemente dallo studio del comportamento della popolazione umana, loro vedono che gli esiti sono del tutto equivalenti.

Loro non possono dire menzogne o dare pareri personali, perchè devono dare conto alla loro deontologia professionale, che ha alla base una comunità scientifica con dei dati non opinabili.

Quando qualcuno va fuori con idee sue, allora escono i Di Bella e roba varia.
E gli allarmismi.


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La statistica dice che la maggioranza degli Italiani ha votato per Berlusconi, ma non per questo io devo votare allo stesso modo :mrgreen:


brava...ma in quel caso siamo intorno al 55%...c'è il quorum ma non possiamo dire "l'italia è/era tutta con berlusconi"

ancora però non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta sull'argomento: quante delle persone che conoscete hanno vissuto o pensate abbiano vissuto il tradimento???

io, ripeto, sfioro il 100% dei miei conoscenti


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> personalmente preferisco il pescivendolo e la sua esperienza di tradimento...che non lo psicolgo che ragiona più sulla mia psiche che non sulla mia storia...
> 
> ...se hai il cervello fuso, allora ok...viva gli psicologi...*ma se sei solo affranto/a per il tradimento, per me non è necessario, più importante circondarsi di buoni amici...ma ovviamente è un mio pensie*ro...


su questo concordo! io non ho mai "creduto" negli psicologi....
il problema è che non tutti reagiamo allo stesso modo!
vedi io sono una che ha un carattere molto forte...quindi tralasciando la batosta iniziale non mi sono mai pianta addosso più di tanto!


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perfetto: e di questo preziosissimo dato, nella tua vita, cosa pensi di farci? se pensi che in qualche modo il comportamento collettivo giustifichi quello del singolo... bhe magari se guardi la mia firma capisci che non condivido


niente...non hai colto il senso...o meglio, perdonami, non sono riuscito io a fartelo cogliere...

ti va di rispondemi comunque??? quanta gente che conosci ha vissuto il tradimento???


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sulla bontà della riuscita. Per un percorso personale serve altro oltre ad uno psicologo. Lui alla fin fine ti dà consigli, *sulla base di un ragionamento statistico*, nel quale deve inquadrae tu chi sei, come ne rientri. Alla fin fine è un professionista e lavora su schemi prefissati.
> Ma a parte questo, io dicevo che quando uno di questi professionisti afferma che un tradimento è vissuto come ul lutto, lo fa non per parere personale, ma perchè evidentemente dallo studio del comportamento della popolazione umana, loro vedono che gli esiti sono del tutto equivalenti.
> 
> Loro non possono dire menzogne o dare pareri personali, perchè devono dare conto alla loro deontologia professionale, che ha alla base una comunità scientifica con dei dati non opinabili.
> ...


Dipende dalla scuola Andy, alla fine un buon psicologo è quello che riesce a coniugare i propri studi, il percorso personanale, le proprie esperienze e il continuo aggiornamento. Solo gli analisti freudiani si mantengono rigidamente dentro gli schemi. Per il tradimento ad esempio, se non c'è un quadro patologico ad aggravare la situazione, bastano poche sedute con un buon counselor.


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho detto che non serve perchè non determina... non ho detto che è inutile... qualche esamino all'università lo feci ai suoi tempi.. è utile per la determinazione degli errori ma non solo, pochissimo utilizzata nella medicina generale sarebbe invece una mano santa... ma non SERVE perchè non è DETERMINANTE... in senso scientifico


Perchè non hai affrontato forse i metodi della statistica avanzati.
La statistica non determina in maniera accurata (non precisa, che è diverso), ma perchè il mondo non è deterministico.
E' questa la forza della statistica: dire 90% ha senso perchè la realtà è il 90%, non esiste mai il 100%.

Quando fai delle scelte, tu non fai altro che alimentare il campione di una popolazione nascosta, che non conoscerai mai. Anche se ti sembrano deterministiche, non lo sono mai. Dopo che hai fatto quella scelta ti sembra chiaro, ma perchè la natura ti ha preso in giro.


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> brava...ma in quel caso siamo intorno al 55%...c'è il quorum ma non possiamo dire "l'italia è/era tutta con berlusconi"
> 
> ancora però non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta sull'argomento: quante delle persone che conoscete hanno vissuto o pensate abbiano vissuto il tradimento???
> 
> io, ripeto, sfioro il 100% dei miei conoscenti


Ma Cheat c'è tradimento e tradimento. Non puoi generalizzare.


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma Cheat c'è tradimento e tradimento. Non puoi generalizzare.


e invece ti devo smentire...generalizzare spesso aiuta...la mia è una storia abbastanza particolare, ragazza americana per la quale avrei dovuto stravolgere la mia vita ecc...
...ma se mi fisso sulla "particolarità" della storia mi fotto il cervello...invece penso che "ho avuto una storia con un'altra" a basta...e mi mantengo più lucido su come ricosturire il mio matrimonio e dimenticare l'altra...

fissarsi che la nostra storia "è unica, non potete capire" peggiora solo le cose...a mio modestissimo parere!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2011)

*Si*

Si fai benissimo...bisogna sempre raccontarsi quello che più ci aggrada.....ciò che ci fa star meglio....poi se freghiamo gli altri sti GRAN CAZZI....l'importante e star bene con se stessi......!!


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende dalla scuola Andy, alla fine un buon psicologo è quello che riesce a coniugare i propri studi, il percorso personanale, le proprie esperienze e il continuo aggiornamento. Solo gli analisti freudiani si mantengono rigidamente dentro gli schemi. Per il tradimento ad esempio, se non c'è un quadro patologico ad aggravare la situazione, bastano poche sedute con un buon counselor.


Non dipende dalla scuola: uno psicologo affronta all'università un piano di studi per arrivare a fare professione, avendo alla base un determinato know-how.
Che si basa su quello stabilito dalla comunità scientifica.
Se vai oltre e ritieni che i tuoi metodi siano migliori, lo devi dimostrare, altrimenti sei un ciarlatano.
Come? Pubblichi il tuo lavoro. E gli esperti devono giudicare.
Il continuo aggiornamento si basa su questo assunto.

Tutto quello che fa uno psicologo è applicare quello che consigliano professionisti che hanno già affrontato i suoi argomenti, decidendo caso per caso dove va inquedrato il suo paziente. Lo psicologo non fa mai di testa sua, altrimenti lo saprebbero fare tutti.

Ma il paziente questo non lo sa.

E' chiaro poi, come in tutte le cose, *c'è chi lo sa fare meglio e chi no*.

Ma non significa essere rigidi dentro agli schemi. Significa, saper scegliere la cura tra quelle a disposizioni. E quello bravo deve capire quale di quelle cure deve usare.


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Perchè dico questo?
Perchè se sbagli, e vai in tribunale, e risulta che non ti sei adattato alle direttive della comunitò scientifica (che ti salvano il culo), ma hai fatto secondo quello che ritenevi tu... beh, sono cavoli tuoi...
E rischi anche di essere radiato dall'ordine di appartenenza


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io credo, per carità è una mia considerazione ma ne sono totalmente  convinto, che tutti dovremmo semplicemente prendere atto che IL  TRADIMENTO è una componente naturale di ogni relazione...non è più un  evento eccezionale, non una disdetta o un qualcosa per cui chiedersi  "perchè proprio a me?"...non un incidente o una congiura...il tradimento  è insito nella relazione, se non altro per un discorso statistico...
> 
> per  carità, ci sono le coppie totalmente fedeli, nella pratica e nel  sentimento, nei desideri e nei sogni...ma secondo voi, su 10, quante  sono??? a mio parere su 10 almeno 8 hanno vissuto almeno una volta  l'onta del tradimento, e nella maggior parte dei casi è l'uomo che ha  tradito...una pomiciata in ufficio, un privè all'addio al celibato  dell'amico, uno strusciamento al post-convegno o chissà dove...ma anche le donne non scherzano, ed evito di entrare nei particolari...
> 
> ...



Bravo Cheater, hai perfettamente inquadrato la situazione.
Sì, è così come dici, è da tanto tempo che io e il mio terapeuta di coppia stiamo approfondendo il tema.
Anche la statistica è corretta!
E' anche per questo che mi sto concentrando nella ricostruzione di un rapporto che funziona, ma che ha l'unico svantaggio di essere monogamo, come tutti, ed è proprio qui il problema.
Il tradimento è insito nella relazione, va messo in conto e se una coppia è tanto intelligente da capirlo è davvero in salvo.
Noi stiamo cercando un modo diverso di stare insieme, equilibri nuovi perché quelli di prima non sono più validi, alla luce di questa verità. 
La nostra coppia non è fedelissima, ma ora che lo so e ne ho preso atto ho il grande vantaggio di sapere come stanno le cose e di trovare appunto nuove regole condivisibili per entrambi.
Inizialmente è stato uno shock per me, non sono io la fedifraga, ora quasi quasi ringrazio che sia scoppiata quella tempesta che ci dà l'opportunità di ripartire secondo parametri differenti e autentici.  
Questo vale per chi vuole rimettersi in gioco nel matrimonio, sono consapevole della difficoltà della cosa, ma il rischio mi piace e ho raccolto questa sfida.
Non so che frutti produrrà....


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bravo Cheater, hai perfettamente inquadrato la situazione.
> Sì, è così come dici, è da tanto tempo che io e il mio terapeuta di coppia stiamo approfondendo il tema.
> Anche la statistica è corretta!
> E' anche per questo che mi sto concentrando nella ricostruzione di un rapporto che funziona, ma che ha l'unico svantaggio di essere monogamo, come tutti, ed è proprio qui il problema.
> ...


in poche parole...quando LUI vuole può farsi una scopata extra liberamente??? :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè non hai affrontato forse i metodi della statistica avanzati.
> La statistica non determina in maniera accurata (non precisa, che è diverso), ma perchè il mondo non è deterministico.
> E' questa la forza della statistica: dire 90% ha senso perchè la realtà è il 90%, non esiste mai il 100%.
> 
> Quando fai delle scelte, tu non fai altro che alimentare il campione di una popolazione nascosta, che non conoscerai mai. Anche se ti sembrano deterministiche, non lo sono mai. Dopo che hai fatto quella scelta ti sembra chiaro, ma perchè la natura ti ha preso in giro.


Io la statistica l'ho studiata applicata alla medicina e . per farla semplice, ti insegna che, se è novembre, hai la tosse e un po' di febbre, molto probabilmente sei soggetto all'attacco di un virus influenzale... ma... se per caso... tu fossi andato a trovare una tua amica di ritorno dall'africa e, andando in bagno, avessi usato un suo asciugamano... allora lo scenario cambia totalmente. Ma chi lo va a raccontare al dottore un episodio del genere? Il 100% non esiste perchè non riesci a tener conto di tutte le variabili, allora la statistica suggerisce, ma se ti sei beccato l'ebola non ti serve. Riassumendo, un computer direbbe sicuramente che hai l'influenza... un medico, se hai un po' di fortuna, vaglierebbe anche altre eventualità. Perchè noi siamo imprevedibili.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e invece ti devo smentire...generalizzare spesso aiuta...la mia è una storia abbastanza particolare, ragazza americana per la quale avrei dovuto stravolgere la mia vita ecc...
> ...ma se mi fisso sulla "particolarità" della storia mi fotto il cervello...invece penso che "ho avuto una storia con un'altra" a basta...e mi mantengo più lucido su come ricosturire il mio matrimonio e dimenticare l'altra...
> 
> fissarsi che la nostra storia "è unica, non potete capire" peggiora solo le cose...a mio modestissimo parere!!!


adesso ho capito a cosa ti serve quella percentuale... mi dispiace caro, stai barando, i conti li devi fare con te stesso, serve a niente farli con quello che fanno gli altri. E stai barando con te stesso, eh? mica con me... quindi pensaci


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io la statistica l'ho studiata applicata alla medicina e . per farla semplice, ti insegna che, se è novembre, hai la tosse e un po' di febbre, molto probabilmente sei soggetto all'attacco di un virus influenzale... ma... se per caso... tu fossi andato a trovare una tua amica di ritorno dall'africa e, andando in bagno, avessi usato un suo asciugamano... allora lo scenario cambia totalmente. Ma chi lo va a raccontare al dottore un episodio del genere? Il 100% non esiste perchè non riesci a tener conto di tutte le variabili, allora la statistica suggerisce, ma se ti sei beccato l'ebola non ti serve. Riassumendo, un computer direbbe sicuramente che hai l'influenza... un medico, se hai un po' di fortuna, vaglierebbe anche altre eventualità. Perchè noi siamo imprevedibili.


E' quello che ho detto io 
E un computer non può fare lo psicologo/psichiatra/medico. 
E' il medico che deve vagliare su tutte quelle imprevedibilità. E inquadrare in uno schema il paziente.
Loro hanno degli schemi, devono essere bravi a capire quale punto nebuloso tu sei al loro interno.
Magari, su certe cose, oggi la scienza non sa che quel punto nebuloso in realtà si trova su un terreno inospitato (Platone?), ma magari domani qualcuno ci arriva e trova uno strumento migliore per affrontare il problema


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso ho capito a cosa ti serve quella percentuale... mi dispiace caro, stai barando, i conti li devi fare con te stesso, serve a niente farli con quello che fanno gli altri. E stai barando con te stesso, eh? mica con me... quindi pensaci


sto barando??? non a caso mi chiamo The Cheater


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io credo, per carità è una mia considerazione ma ne sono totalmente  convinto, che tutti dovremmo semplicemente prendere atto che IL  TRADIMENTO è una componente naturale di ogni relazione...non è più un  evento eccezionale, non una disdetta o un qualcosa per cui chiedersi  "perchè proprio a me?"...non un incidente o una congiura...il tradimento  è insito nella relazione, se non altro per un discorso statistico...
> 
> per  carità, ci sono le coppie totalmente fedeli, nella pratica e nel  sentimento, nei desideri e nei sogni...ma secondo voi, su 10, quante  sono??? a mio parere su 10 almeno 8 hanno vissuto almeno una volta  l'onta del tradimento, e nella maggior parte dei casi è l'uomo che ha  tradito...una pomiciata in ufficio, un privè all'addio al celibato  dell'amico, uno strusciamento al post-convegno o chissà dove...ma anche le donne non scherzano, ed evito di entrare nei particolari...
> 
> ...


Apri un grandissimo tema.
Un tema a cui penso da mesi.
Un tema per cui sono stato spesso vituperato ed attaccato.

Il mio sogno è sdoganare il tradimento dalla coppia.
Ma cosa capita?
Ecco che il conte insulta chi soffre per tradimento
Ecco che il conte inneggia al tradimento ecc..ecc..ecc..

Non è così.
La mia sensazione è: che sta roba di evadere dall'esclusività di coppia, oramai sia "la normalità".

Ora al di là, di questioni etiche, morali..ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Penso che se io mi trovassi a far fronte ad un'esperienza di adulterio perpetrato da mia moglie ed entrassi qui...mi sentirei "molto sollevato" se mi sentissi ricevere quella pacca sulle spalle confortante che dice...madai cosa vuoi che sia ste cose ci capitano a tutti chi più chi meno.

Ma al di là del termine tradimento.
Per me fa molto male, molto male, molto male, non quando lei o lui, insomma ha combinato una marachella, quando lui o lei hanno porcheggiato in giro, MA quando scopri che lei o lui non ti trattano bene, perchè NON TI AMANO.

Quando io sono arrivato a dire a me stesso: 
Lei quella volta NON TI AMAVA.
Perchè lei amava un' altro, te lo aveva pure detto, ma tu non lo avevi realizzato, ecc..ecc...ecc..ecc...

Sulla questione del lutto ci sto dentro.
Perchè io so come si sta quando la tua ragazza crepa in un ospedale. Lo so.

Il lutto allora va accettato: perchè la morte fa parte della condizione umana.
Ma guardiamo no?
Ci sono persone che a 40 anni hanno ancora i loro genitori, ed eccoli sti genitori a fare i nonni dei nipoti no?
C'è tempo per morire no?

Altre persone si sono trovate che so a vent'anni a seppellire i loro genitori.

Ragazzi miei non è più comodo e realistico stare con una persona, con la consapevolezza che lei o lui, possano anche fare certe cose, in cui NOI non c'entriamo nulla eh?

Io so solo una cosa della mia vita.
Finchè sono il deus ex machina tutto procede a gonfie vele.
Quel giorno che io ho il momento di mona e di rabbia, sono il primo ad essere rifiutato.

Quindi...ho dovuto imparare a sbattermene i coglioni perfino del dolore da abbandono.

E vi chiedo...
QUanti voi stanno con una persona con l'inconscia e fottutissima paura di venir lasciati? Eh?
Non diremo che il tradimento dà una bella scossa là?

In cui ti dici...
AH ora ha trovato chi è meglio di me e mi lascerà.
No?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io credo, per carità è una mia considerazione ma ne sono totalmente convinto, che tutti dovremmo semplicemente prendere atto che IL TRADIMENTO è una componente naturale di ogni relazione...non è più un evento eccezionale, non una disdetta o un qualcosa per cui chiedersi "perchè proprio a me?"...non un incidente o una congiura...il tradimento è insito nella relazione, se non altro per un discorso statistico...
> 
> per carità, ci sono le coppie totalmente fedeli, nella pratica e nel sentimento, nei desideri e nei sogni...ma secondo voi, su 10, quante sono??? a mio parere su 10 almeno 8 hanno vissuto almeno una volta l'onta del tradimento, e nella maggior parte dei casi è l'uomo che ha tradito...una pomiciata in ufficio, un privè all'addio al celibato dell'amico, uno strusciamento al post-convegno o chissà dove...ma anche le donne non scherzano, ed evito di entrare nei particolari...
> 
> ...


Premesso che agli amici non dico quello che sto facendo fuori casa,loro non lo dicono a me.
Ma siamo un esercito.
Comaschi,comico bolognese,ha scritto un'articolo,scherzoso,su di un fenomeno che io vedo da tanto..molte donne in auto al cell alle 7:40 che ridono come matte.....uscite 5 min prima da casa..ovvio con chi parlano.
Poi ti dico di aver trovato''colleghi''alla mattina imboscati sui colli..tutti con la stessa idea..e anche li.no coniug..
Aggiungo mitico parcheggio A1 tra Mo e Bo...sempre pieno...

Ma siamo piu' noi o loro???i traditi.....fatti sto conto amico


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e invece ti devo smentire...generalizzare spesso aiuta...la mia è una storia abbastanza particolare, ragazza americana per la quale avrei dovuto stravolgere la mia vita ecc...
> ...ma se mi fisso sulla "particolarità" della storia mi fotto il cervello...invece penso che "ho avuto una storia con un'altra" a basta...e mi mantengo più lucido su come ricosturire il mio matrimonio e dimenticare l'altra...
> 
> fissarsi che la nostra storia "è unica, non potete capire" peggiora solo le cose...a mio modestissimo parere!!!


Cheat non hai capito cosa volevo dire. C'è tradimento e tradimento nel senso, la scopata di una sera, il grande amore che avrebbe potuto essere e non è stato, la voglia di trasgredire, il sesso che si cerca perchè a casa non c'è, la crisi di mezza età, insomma, depende :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Premesso che agli amici non dico quello che sto facendo fuori casa,loro non lo dicono a me.
> Ma siamo un esercito.
> Comaschi,comico bolognese,ha scritto un'articolo,scherzoso,su di un fenomeno che io vedo da tanto..molte donne in auto al cell alle 7:40 che ridono come matte.....uscite 5 min prima da casa..ovvio con chi parlano.
> Poi ti dico di aver trovato''colleghi''alla mattina imboscati sui colli..tutti con la stessa idea..e anche li.no coniug..
> ...


Ma scolta na roba amico mio...
A me qua si è aperto un mondo che non conoscevo eh?
Io ero seriamente convinto che per davanti è na roba, per di dietro un'altra eh?

Mah...mah...mah...
Ma mica porco cazzo...vado in giro per il paese a dire...ah sai mi sono fatto la tale o la tizia eh?

Per esempio...
Lothar se finisco a letto con tua moglie...
Tu non lo saprai mai no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cheat non hai capito cosa volevo dire. C'è tradimento e tradimento nel senso, la scopata di una sera, il grande amore che avrebbe potuto essere e non è stato, la voglia di trasgredire, il sesso che si cerca perchè a casa non c'è, la crisi di mezza età, insomma, depende :mrgreen:


Ma per esempio per me è tradimento vedere certe volte come viene dipinto qui il proprio partner con cui si è condiviso anche molte cose belle eh?
E certo no? Qua ci si sfoga, tanto l'altro non può leggere eh?
Questo a me non piace...


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non dipende dalla scuola: uno psicologo affronta all'università un piano di studi per arrivare a fare professione, avendo alla base un determinato know-how.
> Che si basa su quello stabilito dalla comunità scientifica.
> Se vai oltre e ritieni che i tuoi metodi siano migliori, lo devi dimostrare, altrimenti sei un ciarlatano.
> Come? Pubblichi il tuo lavoro. E gli esperti devono giudicare.
> ...


Non è così. Lo psicologo NON è uno scienziato (poi anche qui, sugli scienziati che non fanno di testa loro avrei da ridire, è la differenza che sta tra tecnica e genio), la dimensione umana della professione che svolge non è MAI da mettere da parte. Infatti è dentro la relazione che si instaura che si svolge la guarigione.


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè dico questo?
> Perchè se sbagli, e vai in tribunale, e risulta che non ti sei adattato alle direttive della comunitò scientifica (che ti salvano il culo), ma hai fatto secondo quello che ritenevi tu... beh, sono cavoli tuoi...
> *E rischi anche di essere radiato dall'ordine di appartenenza*


Tanto gli ordini verranno aboliti...


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non è così. Lo psicologo NON è uno scienziato (poi anche qui, sugli scienziati che non fanno di testa loro avrei da ridire, è la differenza che sta tra tecnica e genio), la dimensione umana della professione che svolge non è MAI da mettere da parte. Infatti è dentro la relazione che si instaura che si svolge la guarigione.


No categorico?
Allora io, personalmente non è che la ritenga proprio una scenza, proprio perchè ancora allo stato embrionale ed è difficile applicarvi metodi propriamente scientifici, perchè poco qualitativa.
Ma rientra a pieno diritto tra le *scienze comportamentali*.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psicologia

La questione degli ordini è complessa. Non dovrebbero esistere *più per come lo sono ora*, ma dovrebbero esistere perchè permettono di creare una comunità e di darle credito (io sono iscritto all'ordine degli ingegneri)


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per esempio per me è tradimento vedere certe volte come viene dipinto qui il proprio partner con cui si è condiviso anche molte cose belle eh?
> E certo no? Qua ci si sfoga, tanto l'altro non può leggere eh?
> Questo a me non piace...


Non ti piace perchè gli altri leggono Conte. Sempre la solita storia. Ma chissenefrega dell'immagine pubblica, un po' di coraggio su. Tutti ad andare in chiesa ma a chi ci crede veramente andate a raccontare cosa fate? Ciao mi presento, sono Lothar e sono un traditore convinto. No eh. Allora siete ipocriti. Punto.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scolta na roba amico mio...
> A me qua si è aperto un mondo che non conoscevo eh?
> Io ero seriamente convinto che per davanti è na roba, per di dietro un'altra eh?
> 
> ...


certo amico e' probabile che anch'io sia cervo..agli inizi del matrimonio la lasciavo,da fesso..spesso a casa solo nel fine settimana.ma con cavolo che 20 anni dopo dice qualcosa..ahahahahah..si un mondo nuovo amico..ma mi piace troppo...mi sento 10 anni in meno..


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo amico e' probabile che anch'io sia cervo..agli inizi del matrimonio la lasciavo,da fesso..spesso a casa solo nel fine settimana.ma con cavolo che 20 anni dopo dice qualcosa..ahahahahah..si un mondo nuovo amico..ma mi piace troppo...mi sento 10 anni in meno..


anche lei...


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No categorico?
> Allora io, personalmente non è che la ritenga proprio una scenza, proprio perchè ancora allo stato embrionale ed è difficile applicarvi metodi propriamente scientifici, perchè poco qualitativa.
> Ma rientra a pieno diritto tra le *scienze comportamentali*.
> 
> ...


Io invece sono counselor e l'ordine non ce l'abbiamo :mrgreen:
Comunque, il campo della psicologia è complesso, io credo che uno psicologo debba avere una visione olistica, conoscere tutte le teorie, e applicare di volta in volta quelle che ritiene più consone al paziente e alla propria visione del mondo. E non finire mai di lavorare su se stesso.


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io invece sono counselor e l'ordine non ce l'abbiamo :mrgreen:
> *Comunque, il campo della psicologia è complesso, io credo che uno psicologo debba avere una visione olistica, conoscere tutte le teorie, e applicare di volta in volta quelle che ritiene più consone al paziente e alla propria visione del mondo.* E non finire mai di lavorare su se stesso.


Quello che ho detto 
Ma mai di testa propria. Usando inventiva nei limiti di quello che si sa, perchè uno psicologo non sa la verità, ha bisogno di schemi prefissati *che lui ha già studiato*.
Nessuno nasce imparato.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quello che ho detto
> Ma mai di testa propria. Usando inventiva nei limiti di quello che si sa, perchè uno psicologo non sa la verità, ha bisogno di schemi prefissati *che lui ha già studiato*.
> Nessuno nasce imparato.


Lo so...
Ma chi nasce stupido non muore intelligente...
Dai cui il detto...
Pasiensa puareto...
Ma anca stupido no eh?

Del resto chi ha testa non ha gambe e versavice...


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quello che ho detto
> Ma mai di testa propria. Usando inventiva nei limiti di quello che si sa, perchè uno psicologo non sa la verità, ha bisogno di schemi prefissati *che lui ha già studiato*.
> Nessuno nasce imparato.


Non ci capiamo sul fare di testa propria. Io credo che debba metterci la passione per quello che fa e che vi debba essere una continua ricerca, anche fuori dai limiti dello studio. Non è che lo studio tout court ti rende migliore. Dipende dall'uso che ne fai.


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

sto leggendo commenti bellissimi...ma ancora non ricevo risposta:

se dico che il 90% delle coppie vive e vivrà almeno un tradimento, esagero???


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sto leggendo commenti bellissimi...ma ancora non ricevo risposta:
> 
> se dico che il 90% delle coppie vive e vivrà almeno un tradimento, esagero???


Sì esageri. Come fai poi ad essere sicuro che le persone dicano la verità?


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì esageri. Come fai poi ad essere sicuro che le persone dicano la verità?


io ho fatto una statistica sulle tante persone che conosco...tantissimi hanno dichiaratamente vissuto tradimenti e altri sono fortemente sospettati

credo che gli uomini che mai hanno tradito siano veramente pochi...le donne un po' di più


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io ho fatto una statistica sulle tante persone che conosco...tantissimi hanno dichiaratamente vissuto tradimenti e altri sono fortemente sospettati
> 
> credo che gli uomini che mai hanno tradito siano veramente pochi...le donne un po' di più


E tutti questi uomini che hanno tradito ovviamente sono sempre nella casetta con la mogliettina?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sto leggendo commenti bellissimi...ma ancora non ricevo risposta:
> 
> se dico che il 90% delle coppie vive e vivrà almeno un tradimento, esagero???


No....dici una cosa che non si può misurare.
Credimi, io ho fatto seminario in sociologia, sulla storia dei sentimenti e l'istituzione del matrimonio.
L'adulterio che conosciamo è solo quello sventato.

Meglio dire...a sto mondo c'è chi è portato a certe cose e chi no.

Per me è meglio vivere la propria vita con serenità.
E considerare REALE solo la vita che effettivamente condividiamo con il nostro partner.

C'è tutta una fetta della vita di mia moglie a cui io non ho mai partecipato.
E mi sta bene così.

Insomma io ragiono così...torno a casa...e la becco nuda a cavallo di uno? Ok sono vittima di adulterio.

Una beghina mi dice che l'ha vista in atteggiamenti particolari con un collega? 
Non fa testo.


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E tutti questi uomini che hanno tradito ovviamente sono sempre nella casetta con la mogliettina?


molti...ma non tutti...li entra il discorso di differenze tra tradimenti...c'è chi si è stancato della propria donna o chi si è innamorato di un'altra...e poi ovviamente quelli che fanno i cagnolini a casa e appena mettono piede fuori...zzzzammm!!!


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> molti...ma non tutti...li entra il discorso di differenze tra tradimenti...c'è chi si è stancato della propria donna o chi si è innamorato di un'altra...e poi ovviamente quelli che fanno i cagnolini a casa e appena mettono piede fuori...zzzzammm!!!


E mogli che li hanno buttati fuori di casa nessuna?


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No....dici una cosa che non si può misurare.
> Credimi, io ho fatto seminario in sociologia, sulla storia dei sentimenti e l'istituzione del matrimonio.
> L'adulterio che conosciamo è solo quello sventato.
> 
> ...


E se trovi tra le tue, mutande non tue?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E se trovi tra le tue, mutande non tue?


Se trovo cosa?
Ma tu credi che io conosca a memoria tutte le mie mutande?


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se trovo cosa?
> Ma tu credi che io conosca a memoria tutte le mie mutande?


No, volevo sapere, nel caso in cui tu ti accorga con una prova secondaria di un adulterio, cosa penseresti?
E' nella mia testa, sto bene così e vado avanti.
O qualcosa poi vuoi saperlo davvero?


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No....dici una cosa che non si può misurare.
> Credimi, io ho fatto seminario in sociologia, sulla storia dei sentimenti e l'istituzione del matrimonio.
> L'adulterio che conosciamo è solo quello sventato.
> 
> ...


personalmente ritengo che spesso "gli altri" sappiano o intuiscano più cose dall'esterno di quante noi possiamo impegnarci a capire...

indubbiamente la tua è una scelta rispettabile: "per quello che so non è successo" e anche qui devo dire che sono in tanti a viverla così...poi ci sono quelli/e del "prima o poi ti scopro" e vivono una vita infernale dove magari non avranno mai nulla da scoprire...

in generale indagare fa male...comunque vada perdi!!!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, volevo sapere, nel caso in cui tu ti accorga con una prova secondaria di un adulterio, cosa penseresti?
> E' nella mia testa, sto bene così e vado avanti.
> O qualcosa poi vuoi saperlo davvero?


Io sto male solo se lei mi dice...una cosa per un'altra no?
Se le chiedo...hai tempo per me e lei dice...noooooooooooo...sono incasinata...devo andare via con mia madre...e poi scopri che invece ha passato la mattina al bar con le amiche...
Preferisco che mi dica...So che hai bisogno di me, ma non ho palle di venirti dietro.

Se ho la prova primaria di un adulterio, tipo quella volta che le ho messo la bocca là e sapeva da preservativo...agisco di conseguenza...ingrifandomi come un maiale...e marcando il territorio...

Le prove secondarie non esistono...ok?

Neanche entra nella mia testa.

Semplicemente ME NE FREGO.

Ma piano...
A me fa spece solo se lei viene a ficcanasare nelle mie mattane eh?


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E mogli che li hanno buttati fuori di casa nessuna?


ehhh tantissimi...ma sempre da mie statistiche, se il tizio poi si pente prima o poi riesce a tornare a casa...

dipende da tante cose...se sei sposato, se hai figli, età, anni di relazione...

cioè, uno che tradisce la moglie dopo 3 mesi di matrimonio credo e spero riceverà un trattamento diverso rispetto ad un uomo serio che dopo 15anni di matrimonio s'è fatto una scopata...non parlo di comprensione o perdono, ma almeno che si discuta e si provi a risolvere...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> personalmente ritengo che spesso "gli altri" sappiano o intuiscano più cose dall'esterno di quante noi possiamo impegnarci a capire...
> 
> indubbiamente la tua è una scelta rispettabile: "per quello che so non è successo" e anche qui devo dire che sono in tanti a viverla così...poi ci sono quelli/e del "prima o poi ti scopro" e vivono una vita infernale dove magari non avranno mai nulla da scoprire...
> 
> in generale indagare fa male...comunque vada perdi!!!


Bravoooooooooooooooooooo...
Credimi mai messo manina nella sua borsetta...non si sa mai cosa potrei trovare no?

E credimi tante volte ho fatto finta di non aver visto, di non aver capito ecc..ecc..ecc...

Se ti entra il sospetto in testa...vedi i sorci verdi no?

Io ho sempre pensato così:
Lei è una donna.
Vuole portarsi a letto un tizio di cui si è incappriciata?
Lo farà.
Io sono irrilevante sul suo incappriciarsi o meno di un tizio.

Una grande caratteristica che riconosco in mia moglie è: la prudenza.

Non da mai troppa confidenza agli uomini.
Appunto perchè sa come va a finire.

Ma lo fa per sè stessa.
NON PER ME.

Capito dove sta l'assurdo?
Che una donna DEBBA essere fedele a me...per rispetto a me...questo non si può sentire.
Io, non sono un idolo...

Ok, dai come divinità sono un vecchio satiro, un fliakes...ma per il resto...


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravoooooooooooooooooooo...
> Credimi mai messo manina nella sua borsetta...non si sa mai cosa potrei trovare no?
> 
> E credimi tante volte ho fatto finta di non aver visto, di non aver capito ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


diciamo che l'inutilità dell'indagare sta nel fatto che o scopri di essere stato tradito e quindi soffri, oppure scopri che lei/lui sta per farlo e soffri lo stesso...se non scopri niente è probabile che cercherai all'infinito...

se indagare vuol dire "voglio lasciarla/o e cerco l'appiglio finale" posso capire abbia un senso anche se non condivido...ma indagare sulla persona che si ama e che non si vuole perdere...che senso ha???

...ma è innegabile che certe volte la curiosità vince ogni buona intenzione...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> diciamo che l'inutilità dell'indagare sta nel fatto che o scopri di essere stato tradito e quindi soffri, oppure scopri che lei/lui sta per farlo e soffri lo stesso...se non scopri niente è probabile che cercherai all'infinito...
> 
> se indagare vuol dire "voglio lasciarla/o e cerco l'appiglio finale" posso capire abbia un senso anche se non condivido...ma indagare sulla persona che si ama e che non si vuole perdere...che senso ha???


Nessun senso...
Ma pensa alla figura di merda...
Se sospetti...e lei ti dimostra che sei in malafede...pensa che figura di merda...


----------



## free (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sto leggendo commenti bellissimi...ma ancora non ricevo risposta:
> 
> se dico che il 90% delle coppie vive e vivrà almeno un tradimento, esagero???



allora: premesso che non sono notizie sicure, ma dalle voci che si sentono in giro, sono veramente poche le coppie che non hanno a che fare con il tradimento.
 per certe è evidente, dopo un po'  si lasciano; altre invece  continuano così
poi le voci sono anche false, falsissime, succede, ma io mi stupisco ancora quando mi viene raccontato dai diretti interessati, a volte veramente insospettabili, chi lo avrebbe mai detto??
perchè le persone raccontano, eccome! chiedono consigli, opinioni, o semplicemente ne vogliono parlare con qualcuno, un po' come qui


----------



## passante (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non rispondete sulla vostra storia personale...la vostra coppia "è quellafedelissima ", ok ci credo...ma ditemi: tra i vosti amici, conoscenti parenti ecc..quanti hanno o sospettate abbiano vissuto un tradimento??? nel mio caso sfioriamo il 100% compreso me



mhhh... mettendo tutti insieme (gay etero bisex sposati single-incalliti conviventi coppie-aperte cattolici atei protestanti musulmani, comunitari italiani extracomunitari ecc. ecc. ecc.) direi un 40%. però devo anche dire che i miei amici del cuore, i miei vecchi amici storici, quelli hanno tutti matrimoni/convivenze molto solide e oneste. almeno questo è quello che so o che intuisco.


----------



## Hirohito (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La statistica è quella branca della matematica che non serve a nulla... perchè non determina: tu mangi un pollo, io non mangio nulla, statisticamente ne abbiamo mangiato mezzo a testa, MA IO HO FAME


Quello di cui parli si chiama media aritmetica. La statistica è ben altro ed è una cosa serissima.


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Quello di cui parli si chiama media aritmetica. La statistica è ben altro ed è una cosa serissima.


Infatti: se tu mangi un pollo e quell'altro nulla, comunque hanno fatto statistica.
Sì è aggiunto un elemento in più al campione che mangia un pollo, ed un elemento in più che non lo mangia.
Se prima il campione vedeva 98 persone di cui 49 che mangiano un pollo e 49 che non lo mangiano, ora semplicemente il campione è costituito da 100 persone di cui 50 lo mangiano e 50 no.


----------



## Hirohito (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti: se tu mangi un pollo e quell'altro nulla, comunque hanno fatto statistica.
> Sì è aggiunto un elemento in più al campione che mangia un pollo, ed un elemento in più che non lo mangia.
> Se prima il campione vedeva 98 persone di cui 49 che mangiano un pollo e 49 che non lo mangiano, ora semplicemente il campione è costituito da 100 persone di cui 50 lo mangiano e 50 no.


Non a caso un trattamento statistico prevede sempre una indicazione del range di variabilità, che illumina e "dà sostanza" al fenomeno. La SD è il minimo, ma ci sono tutti i test di significatività, le modellazioni.... 
La statistica non prevede in sè il futuro, ma ti fa capire se quello che succede segue delle regole o meno.
E scusate se è poco.


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non a caso un trattamento statistico prevede sempre una indicazione del range di variabilità, che illumina e "dà sostanza" al fenomeno. La SD è il minimo, ma ci sono tutti i test di significatività, le modellazioni....
> La statistica non prevede in sè il futuro, ma ti fa capire se quello che succede segue delle regole o meno.
> E scusate se è poco.


In effetti, io ho sbattuto la testa per anni sullo studio della turbolenza...
Lì non esistono teorie: è tutta statistica e pure tosta.
E qualcuno sosstiene (e penso a ragione) che non esisterà mai una teoria della turbolenza e che solo la statistica permetterà di capirla meglio.
Scusate se è poco.


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non a caso un trattamento statistico prevede sempre una indicazione del range di variabilità, che illumina e "dà sostanza" al fenomeno. La SD è il minimo, ma ci sono tutti i test di significatività, le modellazioni....
> La statistica non prevede in sè il futuro, ma ti fa capire se quello che succede segue delle regole o meno.
> E scusate se è poco.


Nell'ambito dell'ingegneria, quando si progetta qualcosa si parte... dalla statistica...
Una rete fognaria?
Un ponte?
Una casa?
Un terremoto?
Statistica... e si incrociano le dita...


----------



## Hirohito (22 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Nell'ambito dell'ingegneria, quando si progetta qualcosa si parte... dalla statistica...
> Una rete fognaria?
> Un ponte?
> Una casa?
> ...


Nell'ambito della biochimica industriale usiamo molto i test di significatività. Devi capire se la montagna di dati che ti arriva dalle prove sperimentali indica un fenomeno replicabile, attendibile, o se è solo frutto del caso.


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> in poche parole...quando LUI vuole può farsi una scopata extra liberamente??? :unhappy:



...diciamo che stiamo lavorando su di un progetto del genere.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> NO...un invito a mantenere la calma semmai dovesse accadere, o meglio restare calmi nel momento in cui ci rendiamo conto di aver tradito/essere stati traditi...
> 
> evitate sempre, dimenticate il web e le/i belle/bei ragazze/i...sopratutto da sposati impegnatevi ad essere fedeli...
> 
> ...ma se "per caso" vi ci ritrovate non perdete tempo a fottervi il cervello...lucidità!!!



....ne riparliamo quando sarai anche cornuto, oltre che traditore! Oppure vallo a raccontare a tua moglie quello che hai fatto e poi fagli il discorso delle statistiche. Vedrai che all'inizio sarà distrutta ma non appena gli spiegherai che lei è perfettamente nella media anzi, no scusa questa media non ha distribuzione, nè varianza o deviazione standard.....poichè, mi sembra di capire che nel tuo caso, la media campione coincide con la popolazione!

Cheater Buona Natale va.....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> spero di no...e credo di no, ma ovviamente sono condizionato dal fatto che ancora non sono nella fase del "dopo"...storia finita ma ancora non smaltita...



Lo stesso vale per chi si trova dall'altra parte, ognuno ha i suoi tempi per metabolizzare!


Io parlo per me, quando vengo qui a scrivere i miei sfoghi, è perchè mi trovo in quei cinque minuti in cui il pensiero triste mi assale e invece di andare a spaccare la faccia agli stronzi, vengo qui a sfogarmi!
Tutto il resto del tempo, vivo la mia vita con i momenti di lucidità di cui parli tanto!

Io personalmente, sono arrivata qui per un confronto in un momento di dolore, in cui l'istinto era soprattutto di vendetta, solo che invece che attuarlo, scrivendo qui ho concentrato le mie forze e i miei pensieri discutendo con le persone, finchè si è dissolto, in parte quel "dolore".

Poi ci sono momenti, in cui torna molto forte il dolore ma, per disgrazia o per fortuna ho notato che questi momenti sono regolari e quindi, molto spesso più dovuti a una "depressione" regolata dalla chimica ormonale!

Questo naturalmente è quello che succede a me, poi esistono persone e persone, caratteri, situazioni, storie diverse!

Sai caro Cheater non siamo tutti uguali e tutti forti e parlare a volte è facile, senza considerare i vari aspetti e la complessità dell personalità che qui o nel mondo reale, incontriamo!

Sinceramente, il fatto di non essere sola a questo mondo, non mi consola e non mi fa soffrire meno! Vado avanti e certo non fermo la mia vita ma la statistica non mi consola!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> ....ne riparliamo quando sarai anche cornuto, oltre che traditore! Oppure vallo a raccontare a tua moglie quello che hai fatto e poi fagli il discorso delle statistiche. Vedrai che all'inizio sarà distrutta ma non appena gli spiegherai che lei è perfettamente nella media anzi, no scusa questa media non ha distribuzione, nè varianza o deviazione standard.....poichè, mi sembra di capire che nel tuo caso, la media campione coincide con la popolazione!
> 
> Cheater Buona Natale va.....



Buona buona ora ti mostro un video dove il Conte combatte contro certe cose eh?

Ma tu sii buona e guarda il video...
[video=youtube;xWpA-2-KdDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=xWpA-2-KdDo[/video]

Il mitico scontro tra Conte e Daniele!
Sullo sfondo Lothar assiste!


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Lo stesso vale per chi si trova dall'altra parte, ognuno ha i suoi tempi per metabolizzare!
> 
> 
> Io parlo per me, quando vengo qui a scrivere i miei sfoghi, è perchè mi trovo in quei cinque minuti in cui il pensiero triste mi assale e invece di andare a spaccare la faccia agli stronzi, vengo qui a sfogarmi!
> ...


Mi sembra di capire che tu sei una "tradita" che mai ha tradito, ed essendo io all'opposto il confronto è pressoché complicato se non impossibile...non abbiamo l'uno sufficienti elementi per confrontarsi con l'altra e la tua rabbia fa a cazzotti con il mio senso di colpa

Ricambio gli auguri di cuore


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> ....ne riparliamo quando sarai anche cornuto, oltre che traditore! Oppure vallo a raccontare a tua moglie quello che hai fatto e poi fagli il discorso delle statistiche. Vedrai che all'inizio sarà distrutta ma non appena gli spiegherai che lei è perfettamente nella media anzi, no scusa questa media non ha distribuzione, nè varianza o deviazione standard.....poichè, mi sembra di capire che nel tuo caso, la media campione coincide con la popolazione!
> 
> Cheater Buona Natale va.....



...Però devo dire che nel mio caso apprendere che certi comportamenti sono molto comuni, specie in una determinata fascia di età e con motivazioni simili, mi ha confortato non poco.
Quando ti succede una batosta del genere pensi di avere accanto un alieno, poi, grazie anche alle considerazioni di cui si parla, cominci a ragionarci su e col tempo riesci anche a ridimensionare un po' la cosa.
Col tempo...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (22 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se trovo cosa?
> Ma tu credi che io conosca a memoria tutte le mie mutande?



Ehm a memoria no, per questo le hai fotografate e postate qui, così se una mutanda non ti torna, puoi venire qui e fare il gioco, trova l'intruso!!!!:carneval:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi sembra di capire che tu sei una "tradita" che mai ha tradito, ed essendo io all'opposto il confronto è pressoché complicato se non impossibile...non abbiamo l'uno sufficienti elementi per confrontarsi con l'altra e la tua rabbia fa a cazzotti con il mio senso di colpa
> 
> Ricambio gli auguri di cuore



Io non ho mai tradito, fino a d'ora e non posso giurare che non mi capiterà mai....

Poi sul fatto di essere stata "tradita"....diciamo di si! Ma io ero l'amante, il tradimento nel mio caso è stato scoprire che questo ruolo lo ricoprivo senza averlo scelto! Perchè lui quando ci siamo conosciuti mi disse che era single....e poi è rimasto su questa linea, anche quando a un certo punto ho iniziato a rompere, chiedendo, se era sposato o fidanzato ecc....

Addirittura, pensa che stronzo lo STATISTICO (eh si perchè lui ha fatto la facoltà di statistica)...l'ho contattato, con un altro nick, fingendomi una persona che non conoscevo e ha sostenuto la stessa cosa, di essere single e che aveva voglia di incontrare nuovi occhi....
E' sposato da 4 anni, sta insieme alla sua compagna da 10 anni, tutto questo è avvenuto negli ultimi 5 anni!!!!
Non c'è che dire...a parte che, per la legge dei grandi numeri, ho beccato solo uno dei tanti!

Cheater, hai detto l'unica cosa che condivido, siamo su due piani diversi e quindi non collimeranno le nostre visioni, bisogna trovarsi nelle situazioni e viverle!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (22 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Però devo dire che nel mio caso apprendere che certi comportamenti sono molto comuni, specie in una determinata fascia di età e con motivazioni simili, mi ha confortato non poco.
> Quando ti succede una batosta del genere pensi di avere accanto un alieno, poi, grazie anche alle considerazioni di cui si parla, cominci a ragionarci su e col tempo riesci anche a ridimensionare un po' la cosa.
> Col tempo...



Diletta, tutto è relativo! Io sono contenta per te, se questo ti aiuta mi conforta per quanto ti riguarda!
A me sinceramente sapere che il mondo va così mi mette una tristezza infinita!Ma sono punti vista e siamo persone diverse!

Volendo guardare la situazione da un altro punto di vista, ti posso dire che poichè sono una bella zitella ormai da tempo immemore e statisticamente ormai la mia condizione resterà tale, a me consola pensare " meglio sola che cornuta"....

Del resto tra le mie ambizioni non c'è mai stata la voce, lavare le mutande di mio marito, dopo che è andato a scopare altrove....magari pure senza preservativo!


----------



## The Cheater (22 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai tradito, fino a d'ora e non posso giurare che non mi capiterà mai....
> 
> Poi sul fatto di essere stata "tradita"....diciamo di si! Ma io ero l'amante, il tradimento nel mio caso è stato scoprire che questo ruolo lo ricoprivo senza averlo scelto! Perchè lui quando ci siamo conosciuti mi disse che era single....e poi è rimasto su questa linea, anche quando a un certo punto ho iniziato a rompere, chiedendo, se era sposato o fidanzato ecc....
> 
> ...


Brutta storia...sai, io sostengo che quasi tutti viviamo il tradimento almeno una volta ma ovviamente le modalità sono diverse...il tuo tipo è il classico arrapato perenne, colui che cerca topa e basta...

...io non sono un santo, ma non sono quel tipo...

...che dire, speriamo di non trovarci mai l'uno nella situazione dell'altra..


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Diletta, tutto è relativo! Io sono contenta per te, se questo ti aiuta mi conforta per quanto ti riguarda!
> A me sinceramente sapere che il mondo va così mi mette una tristezza infinita!Ma sono punti vista e siamo persone diverse!
> 
> Volendo guardare la situazione da un altro punto di vista, ti posso dire che poichè sono una bella zitella ormai da tempo immemore e statisticamente ormai la mia condizione resterà tale, a me consola pensare " meglio sola che cornuta"....
> ...




Ma cara, nessuna nutre quest'ambizione.
I dolori iniziano quando si scoprono gli altarini in un matrimonio/convivenza consolidato negli anni.
Ti dico la verità: alla luce della nuova visione della vita che ho acquisito ti darei il consiglio un po' azzardato, ma sincero di godertela per un po' illudendo chi ti capita a tiro fra quelli che ti attraggono s'intende.
Giocare un po', insomma...come fanno loro.
Se sei single te lo puoi permettere a pieno titolo, senza alcuna remora.
Se tornassi indietro...ti farei vedere io! Che stupida che sono stata, mi faccio vergogna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scolta na roba amico mio...
> A me qua si è aperto un mondo che non conoscevo eh?
> Io ero seriamente convinto che per davanti è na roba, per di dietro un'altra eh?


Come le vergini dai candidi manti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Quello di cui parli si chiama media aritmetica. La statistica è ben altro ed è una cosa serissima.


la statistica si basa sui valori medi, presia campione e sulla media dell'errore e non ho detto che non sia seria, ed è matematica, non ben altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi sembra di capire che tu sei una "tradita" che mai ha tradito, ed essendo io all'opposto il confronto è pressoché complicato se non impossibile...non abbiamo l'uno sufficienti elementi per confrontarsi con l'altra e la tua rabbia fa a cazzotti con il mio senso di colpa
> 
> Ricambio gli auguri di cuore


senso di colpa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Però devo dire che nel mio caso apprendere che certi comportamenti sono molto comuni, specie in una determinata fascia di età e con motivazioni simili, mi ha confortato non poco.
> Quando ti succede una batosta del genere pensi di avere accanto un alieno, poi, grazie anche alle considerazioni di cui si parla, cominci a ragionarci su e col tempo riesci anche a ridimensionare un po' la cosa.
> Col tempo...


Guarda Diletta, ti dico una cosa, brutta eh? in questi 46 anni e nella mia misera esperienza mi sono convinta di due cose:1 ) la madre degli idioti sforna parti plurigemellari 2) si sta benissimo, capendo molto poco: questo nel corso della storia ha determinato curiose situazioni, folle che osannavano despoti crudeli, moltitudini la cui coscienza era obnubilata da atteggiamenti fideistici senza coscienza... folle di manzoniana memoria insomma. E quando un atteggiamento è molto comune, io tremo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come le vergini dai candidi manti?


Beh senti quando mi tocca accompagnare sta roba qua...io soffoco...
Cioè la prima donna si chiama Eva...
La mia prima fidanzata si chiamava Eva...
Ma sai come si dice no?

Ma a me la parola vergine...
Tanto che in tutta la mia vita non ho mai voluto avere affari con le vergini...
Troppa responsabilità...

[video=youtube;zn6pNPPg_rI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn6pNPPg_rI&feature=related[/video]

Ma sai anch'io mi sono cimentato come Verdi nell'opera lirica....eh?
Lui ha scritto il Trovatore...io invece il Trombatore...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda Diletta, ti dico una cosa, brutta eh? in questi 46 anni e nella mia misera esperienza mi sono convinta di due cose:1 ) la madre degli idioti sforna parti plurigemellari 2) si sta benissimo, capendo molto poco: questo nel corso della storia ha determinato curiose situazioni, folle che osannavano despoti crudeli, moltitudini la cui coscienza era obnubilata da atteggiamenti fideistici senza coscienza... folle di manzoniana memoria insomma. E quando un atteggiamento è molto comune, io tremo.


Si però credimi eh?
Il senso comune è una cosa ondivaga eh?
Dipende da come vanno le cose eh?

La stessa folla osannante nell'aprile del 1940...era la stessa 5 anni dopo a piazzale Loreto eh?

Io ho sempre ragionato in questi termini: misericordia.
Un tempo ero un idealista sfegatato...poi mi sono detto: se una cosa non è perfetta, mica vuol dire che è tutta merda eh?

E le donne di un tempo? EH?
Cosa credi? Tu eh?
Esser donna significava imparare molto presto a soffrire.

Ai tempi di mio nonno, tu non avresti MAI scoperto nulla.
Stavi in casa a fare la calzetta.
E non ti era lecito chiedere a tuo marito dove andava alla sera.
E non dirmi che non sai dove sono situati gli ex bordelli di Bologna.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senso di colpa?


Si...verso mia moglie che ho tradito, anche se non sa nulla, e verso l'altra che ha sofferto tanto...

Ti sembra inverosimile???


----------



## Lostris (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se trovo cosa?
> Ma tu credi che io conosca a memoria tutte le mie mutande?


Eh dovrai imparare Conte....
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

*domanda...*

perchè io, si sa, sono una ragazza di campagna e sono abituata così: quando una cosa non mi torna chiedo.
Tutta quella roba sull'uso COMUNE, sull'abitudine NORMALE, sul comportamento del 90% della popolazione... ma allora... San Francesco lo conosciamo tutti perchè si comportava come facevano gli altri? e Gandhi? e il Cristo... ma stiamo più terra terra... Galileo lo conosciamo perchè si adattava al pensiero dei più? Socrate? Leonardo? Michelangelo?... ancora meno? allora... che ne so... Falcone, Borsellino...oppure Strada, Mozart, Verdi...  e ne avrei una sfilza... allora io mi immagino una terra piatta, dove pascolano greggi di capri cornuti... ma non è la mia. Ma non perchè io faccia parte di chi ha la capacità di elevarsi dal gregge... solo perchè penso che restare nel gregge non porti valore aggiunto. L'uomo è riuscito a raggiungere i veri grandi obbiettivi quando ha perseguito quanto si credeva impossibile. E, ribadisco, camminando dietro al gregge, si pesta cacca, non è tra le leggi della fisica, ma vi sfido a dimostrare il contrario.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si però credimi eh?
> Il senso comune è una cosa ondivaga eh?
> Dipende da come vanno le cose eh?
> 
> ...


Ai tempi di tuo nonno, come mi hanno raccontato, un uomo usciva dalla porta, uno ne entrava dalla finestra, perchè masticare amaro non è mai piaciuto, dai tempi di Cleopatra


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si...verso mia moglie che ho tradito, anche se non sa nulla, e verso l'altra che ha sofferto tanto...
> 
> Ti sembra inverosimile???


Devo essere sincera? Sì


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh dovrai imparare Conte....
> :mrgreen:


Lostris ma il Conte ha fatto molto di piùùùùù.....ci ha graziato e resi partecipi delle sue mutande, postando le foto su questo sito! Così ha pure i testimoni!:carneval:

Era tutto calcolato, secondo me!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh dovrai imparare Conte....
> :mrgreen:


Dicevi?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè io, si sa, sono una ragazza di campagna e sono abituata così: quando una cosa non mi torna chiedo.
> Tutta quella roba sull'uso COMUNE, sull'abitudine NORMALE, sul comportamento del 90% della popolazione... ma allora... San Francesco lo conosciamo tutti perchè si comportava come facevano gli altri? e Gandhi? e il Cristo... ma stiamo più terra terra... Galileo lo conosciamo perchè si adattava al pensiero dei più? Socrate? Leonardo? Michelangelo?... ancora meno? allora... che ne so... Falcone, Borsellino...oppure Strada, Mozart, Verdi...  e ne avrei una sfilza... allora io mi immagino una terra piatta, dove pascolano greggi di capri cornuti... ma non è la mia. Ma non perchè io faccia parte di chi ha la capacità di elevarsi dal gregge... solo perchè penso che restare nel gregge non porti valore aggiunto. L'uomo è riuscito a raggiungere i veri grandi obbiettivi quando ha perseguito quanto si credeva impossibile. E, ribadisco, camminando dietro al gregge, si pesta cacca, non è tra le leggi della fisica, ma vi sfido a dimostrare il contrario.


Ma donna tu citi persone che hanno avuto la fortuna di squarciare il velo di Maya eh?
Sono degli illuminati...
Ma per esempio...
Mozart avrà dato tanti di quei dispiaceri a sua moglie che non puoi immaginare...
Schubert...morto di sifilide a 32 anni...

San Francesco?
Cosa sai della sua vita privata?
Conosci l'agiografia no?
Ma cosa ha fatto in quei tre anni che si chiuse in sè stesso?

Ma non vedi in che mondo viviamo?
Tu passi in strada maggiore...io passo ti palpo il culo...
L'indomani siamo in prima pagina sul resto del carlino...
Questo è il problema no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ai tempi di tuo nonno, come mi hanno raccontato, un uomo usciva dalla porta, uno ne entrava dalla finestra, perchè masticare amaro non è mai piaciuto, dai tempi di Cleopatra


Brava...
Ma c'era il dialogo di coppia eh?
Ma se gli sposi si davano del voi...
Erano due mondi separati: donne con donne e uomini con uomini...

Si faceva e si TACEVA.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava...
> Ma c'era il dialogo di coppia eh?
> Ma se gli sposi si davano del voi...
> Erano due mondi separati: donne con donne e uomini con uomini...
> ...


a quei tempi si dava del voi anche alle galline


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a quei tempi si dava del voi anche alle galline


In quei tempi...
I preti in confessionale chiedevano agli uomini, non hai piacchiato troppo duramente tua moglie?

In quei tempi...
Tutto era adulterio: ma solo per la donna.

In quei tempi...
Per te moglie...il sesso era dovere coniugale...

In quei tempi...
Il dolore era...
Non ho nulla da dare da mangiare ai miei figli...


----------



## Lostris (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè io, si sa, sono una ragazza di campagna e sono abituata così: quando una cosa non mi torna chiedo.
> Tutta quella roba sull'uso COMUNE, sull'abitudine NORMALE, sul comportamento del 90% della popolazione... ma allora... San Francesco lo conosciamo tutti perchè si comportava come facevano gli altri? e Gandhi? e il Cristo... ma stiamo più terra terra... Galileo lo conosciamo perchè si adattava al pensiero dei più? Socrate? Leonardo? Michelangelo?... ancora meno? allora... che ne so... Falcone, Borsellino...oppure Strada, Mozart, Verdi...  e ne avrei una sfilza... allora io mi immagino una terra piatta, dove pascolano greggi di capri cornuti... ma non è la mia. Ma non perchè io faccia parte di chi ha la capacità di elevarsi dal gregge... solo perchè penso che restare nel gregge non porti valore aggiunto. L'uomo è riuscito a raggiungere i veri grandi obbiettivi quando ha perseguito quanto si credeva impossibile. E, ribadisco, camminando dietro al gregge, si pesta cacca, non è tra le leggi della fisica, ma vi sfido a dimostrare il contrario.


Sai Sbri che la faccenda della cacca l'adoro, (va beh che detta così.. Insomma.. ci siamo capite) e mi trova d'accordo.
Ma Io non considero necessariamente normalità = mediocrità... 
Certo molto valore aggiunto lo hanno portato persone che si sono mosse " fuori dal coro", e che hanno fatto la storia. Sono peró convinta che per uno che emerge in positivo, almeno cinquanta persone "stravaganti" (nel senso che non seguono ció che è definito "comune") non solo non arrivano a nulla, ma magari prendono cantonate pazzesche.. fanno del male a sè o agli altri ecc.
quindi come non do un'accezione sempre negativa alla normalità, non conferisco una positività intrinseca al muoversi "controcorrente" (soprattutto se diventa una cosa da fare per partito preso..)


----------



## Lostris (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dicevi?
> View attachment 4373



Conte.... ehm.... Hai bisogno di rieducazione dell'intimo...
(e come dire che se compare un boxer in raffinato micromodal nero nel tuo cassetto lo scambi per una mutanda tua... Ahahaha)


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma donna tu citi persone che hanno avuto la fortuna di squarciare il velo di Maya eh?
> Sono degli illuminati...
> Ma per esempio...
> Mozart avrà dato tanti di quei dispiaceri a sua moglie che non puoi immaginare...
> ...


Ma non hai voluto rispondermi... per imparare a saltare in alto, bisogna alzare l'asta. Questo ci siamo dimenticati, nel tempo dei tronisti, delle veline e del deboscio contemporaneo. L'anelare a più alti ideali eh? Perchè, e potrei dimostrarlo quando voglio, non è difficile andare là fuori e trovarmi uno da trombare... per me è sempre stato difficile il contrario. Il punto è la motivazione e la volontà per non farlo, la motivazione da sola basterebbe. Difficile resistere nel mondo delle chat? La mia prima chat è stato il net send...1995, ma lo usavo per lavoro. Difficile resistere nel chiuso dell'ufficio? Beh... ho lavorato in ufficio fino alle 3 del mattino, unica donna con colleghi uomini... ragazzi appena laureati che lavoravano 16 ore al giorno 7 giorni su 7 e che oramai si giravano anche se passava la segretaria pensionanda, forse anche quando passava il tipo del distributore delle bevande che era un po' appariscente ... ho camminato sulle uova, sono stata attenta e nonostante questo ho dovuto dire i miei no, ribadirli e subire l'imbarazzo delle avances fatte nonostante tutto... con garbo, per carità, e alcune frasi le ricordo con un sorriso... Sai di cosa sono abbastanza sicura? Avrei potuto fare del male a qualcuno, se avessi deciso di adeguarmi al deboscio, perchè loro erano ragazzi e io ero una donna... invece adesso mi telefonano anche le loro mogli. Preferisco così, io, sinceramente... e fanculo le percentuali


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sai Sbri che la faccenda della cacca l'adoro, (va beh che detta così.. Insomma.. ci siamo capite) e mi trova d'accordo.
> Ma Io non considero necessariamente normalità = mediocrità...
> Certo molto valore aggiunto lo hanno portato persone che si sono mosse " fuori dal coro", e che hanno fatto la storia. Sono peró convinta che per uno che emerge in positivo, almeno cinquanta persone "stravaganti" (nel senso che non seguono ció che è definito "comune") non solo non arrivano a nulla, ma magari prendono cantonate pazzesche.. fanno del male a sè o agli altri ecc.
> quindi come non do un'accezione sempre negativa alla normalità, non conferisco una positività intrinseca al muoversi "controcorrente" (soprattutto se diventa una cosa da fare per partito preso..)


Non cammino coperta solo di un perizoma di piume...sono una persona nella media pure io e sono d'accordo con te; quello che veramente mi fa paura è il concetto di 'rassicurante perchè comune'... la mia guida spirituale, alla tenera età di 85 anni mi ha detto: quando ti dicono fai così perchè si è sempre fatto così e va bene, stai attenta perchè è una cagata: se avessimo sempre fatto come si faceva prima, non saremmo mai migliorati, tu prova, se sbagli, pazienza.


----------



## Lostris (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non cammino coperta solo di un perizoma di piume...sono una persona nella media pure io e sono d'accordo con te; quello che veramente mi fa paura è il concetto di 'rassicurante perchè comune'... la mia guida spirituale, alla tenera età di 85 anni mi ha detto: quando ti dicono fai così perchè si è sempre fatto così e va bene, stai attenta perchè è una cagata: se avessimo sempre fatto come si faceva prima, non saremmo mai migliorati, tu prova, se sbagli, pazienza.


Ah su questo sono d'accordo. Ragionare con la propria testa, sempre.
Ora peró sono rapita dall'immagine del perizoma di piume... :mrgreen:... 
..... 
Grande Sbri


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Devo essere sincera? Sì


Tu pensi di conoscere tutto e tutti, vero? Di possedere la verità assoluta, di capire la gente con un solo sguardo a addirittura con appena qualche parola scritta su un forum...

Guarda che non puoi salvare il mondo...quello che hai subito tu, immagino ti abbia fatto soffrire molto, continuerà a succedere a tante altre donne e uomini per sempre...se pensi di poter isolare i traditori come me tenendoli lontani dalle povere disgraziate come te, fidati che fallirai perché siamo tutti santi e tutti bastardi allo stesso tempo...

Apri gli occhi, e sopratutto smettila di guardare il mondo dall'alto verso il basso...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si...verso mia moglie che ho tradito, anche se non sa nulla, e verso l'altra che ha sofferto tanto...
> 
> Ti sembra inverosimile???


Bo...ma perche'senso di colpa se non sa niente??Io non mi metto il problema..anche perche'se pensi non tradisci,quindi continuo tranquillo e beato.


----------



## passante (23 Dicembre 2011)

io delle statistiche me ne faccio un baffo, e pure io continuo tranquillo e beato nella mia testarda monogamia


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io credo, per carità è una mia considerazione ma ne sono totalmente  convinto, che tutti dovremmo semplicemente prendere atto che IL  TRADIMENTO è una componente naturale di ogni relazione...non è più un  evento eccezionale, non una disdetta o un qualcosa per cui chiedersi  "perchè proprio a me?"...non un incidente o una congiura...il tradimento  è insito nella relazione, se non altro per un discorso statistico...
> 
> per  carità, ci sono le coppie totalmente fedeli, nella pratica e nel  sentimento, nei desideri e nei sogni...ma secondo voi, su 10, quante  sono??? a mio parere su 10 almeno 8 hanno vissuto almeno una volta  l'onta del tradimento, e nella maggior parte dei casi è l'uomo che ha  tradito...una pomiciata in ufficio, un privè all'addio al celibato  dell'amico, uno strusciamento al post-convegno o chissà dove...ma anche le donne non scherzano, ed evito di entrare nei particolari...
> 
> ...


Personalmente conosco troppe persone che giocano col tradimento.
Volendoci riflettere, cosa che ho fatto con me stesso ed anche con mia moglie, mi viene da scrivere la solita cosa; che quando si tradisce, premettendo che la colpa non sta mai da una parte, chi realmente si fa del male è il traditore.
Chi subisce un tradimento, normalmente viene da un matrimonio cominciato credendo nell'amore unico, credendo in quello che sono state promesse e via dicendo, e nell'attimo in cui gli viene detto che è stato tradito, ritengo normalissimo che questo/a si sente ucciso.
Vogliamo fare si che il tradimento avvenga con meno costanza, che faccia meno male ? benissimo! cominciamo a dirlo a tutti quando veniamo traditi, cominciamo a dirlo ai parenti ai figli, e facciamo si che il tutto diventi come una normale situazione della realtà di oggi.
No eh ? meglio non dirlo vero ? e chissà perchè, forse percheè sappiamo che non è giusto farlo? forse perchè sappiamo che dovremmo avere un dialogo vero con il partner prima di arrivare a cercare qualcosa che in quel momento riteniamo possa gratificarci ( solo illusione però) forse perchè sappiamo che i nostri figli anche se sono piccoli e nessuno gli ha mai spiegato nulla, nel momento in cui sentono certi discorsi dentro il loro animo si ribella non solo la paura di perdere la famiglia, ma dentro quel qualcosa che hanno senza che nessuno glielo ha insegnato si ribella a quello che è il tradimento.
Il tradimento c'è sempre stato, che ora ha dei modi delle tempistiche diverse dal passato, lo ritengo normalissimo e non credo ci sia bisogno di spiegare quali siano.
Vorrei ricordare che dalla notte dei tempi l'uomo è sempre stato un essere sociale, e stando nella società ha sempre avuto gli occhi aperti per difendersi, "l'uomo" è sempre stato alla ricerca di un compagno al quale affidarsi, al quale aprirsi totalmente visto che nonostante esso sia sociale non è fesso e sa che deve difendersi, e nell'attimo in cui questo viene tradito dall'unica persona a cui ha affidato se stesso, porca paletta deve fare male oppure no ? 
Che poi noi esageriamo il tutto, dicendo ma io ma lei ma la mia storia è diversa...
Ritengo sia giusto e credo che lo sarà sempre, che ci siano dei tempi per elaborare il tutto, e se si ha la forza e la volontà in qualsiasi maniera la situazione si risolve, servirà esclusivamente per crescere.


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bo...ma perche'senso di colpa se non sa niente??Io non mi metto il problema..anche perche'se pensi non tradisci,quindi continuo tranquillo e beato.



Io per quanto mi sforzi tanto per cercare di capire ciò che segue non ce la faccio:

senso di colpa inesistente = partner cornuto ignaro

come se la coscienza si risvegliasse solo se si viene scoperti.

Prova anche tu a farmelo entrare in testa per favore!


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Tu pensi di conoscere tutto e tutti, vero? Di possedere la verità assoluta, di capire la gente con un solo sguardo a addirittura con appena qualche parola scritta su un forum...Guarda che non puoi salvare il mondo...quello che hai subito tu, immagino ti abbia fatto soffrire molto, continuerà a succedere a tante altre donne e uomini per sempre...se pensi di poter isolare i traditori come me tenendoli lontani dalle povere disgraziate come te, fidati che fallirai perché siamo tutti santi e tutti bastardi allo stesso tempo...Apri gli occhi, e sopratutto smettila di guardare il mondo dall'alto verso il basso...


La risposta che hai dato denota il fatto che tu non hai capito un tubo di quello che Sbrì ha detto finora.... :blu:

........in ogni caso la verità assoluta non ce l'hai nemmeno tu! stai solo cercando un "placebo" per i tuoi sensi di colpa...tutto qui


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io per quanto mi sforzi tanto per cercare di capire ciò che segue non ce la faccio:
> 
> senso di colpa inesistente = partner cornuto ignaro
> 
> ...


si, sono d'accordo con te...il senso di colpa prescinde dallo stato di coscienza dell'altra/o...anzi, più la nostra compagna è ignara del tradimento e più si ha senso di colpa...forse qualcuno confonde il senso di colpa con il pentimento e la voglia di dimenticare di quando si viene scoperti...il senso di colpa riguarda le sofferenze causate intanto all'altra, che solitamente è pienamente cosciente della situazione, e verso la moglie "apparentemente" ignara di questa storia ma che comunque di solito avverte un "qualcosa che non va"...

fermo restando che esistono persone, donne e uomini, che sconoscono il senso di colpa e al massimo soffrono al momento di essere scoperti...


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2011)

*The cheater*

Ma no....non siam tutti uguali ti assicuro....c'è anche chi è più santo e chi è più diavolo....che si fa più scrupoli chi se ne fa di meno,alla fine è anche una questione di onestà intellettuale.....!Siamo tutti cornuti?Bho.....potrei anche accettare l'idea....ma vorrei saperlo...!Perchè il punto poi è quello......la mia donna ha le mutande fragili???Bè perchè non mettere le carte in tavola...coppia aperta e pisellate a go go.....!!Ehhh invece no,bugie,alibi,poco rispetto,fandonie prese per il culo in senso lato.....perchè non tirar fuori le palle è dire le cose come stanno?Troopo costoso vero?Tanto un alibì a comportamenti discutibili si trova sempre........!!


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> La risposta che hai dato denota il fatto che tu non hai capito un tubo di quello che Sbrì ha detto finora.... :blu:
> 
> ........in ogni caso la verità assoluta non ce l'hai nemmeno tu! stai solo cercando un "placebo" per i tuoi sensi di colpa...tutto qui


non c'è dubbio che io non abbia capito nulla di ciò che sbri dice...ma non c'è altrettanto dubbio che io NON stia cercando alcun placebo...vivo i miei sensi di colpa ma in maniera molto serena...

verità assoluta non ne ha nessuno...ma in troppi non sono d'accordo...

basterebbe per ogni considerazione premettere che "questo è un mio parere" e saremmo tutti più sereni e costruttivi verso noi stessi e verso gli altri...

ripeto quanto scritto in un posto precedente: un traditore che cerca di confrontarsi con una tradita, fanno tremendamente a cazzotti...


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non cammino coperta solo di un perizoma di piume...sono una persona nella media pure io e sono d'accordo con te; quello che veramente mi fa paura è il concetto di 'rassicurante perchè comune'... la mia guida spirituale, alla tenera età di 85 anni mi ha detto: quando ti dicono fai così perchè si è sempre fatto così e va bene, stai attenta perchè è una cagata: se avessimo sempre fatto come si faceva prima, non saremmo mai migliorati, tu prova, se sbagli, pazienza.




Sbri, le tue considerazioni mi stanno facendo riflettere, sì, sono brutali, ma anche la realtà lo è quindi....
Il concetto di "rassicurante perché comune" intimorisce anche me a livello appunto idealistico.
Mi rassicura a livello egoistico perché mi permette di stare meglio confortandomi....
Lo sai che in questi casi bisogna esaminare la questione a tutto tondo, e non posso non considerare questo aspetto, pur con la sua connotazione negativa.
E lo devo fare relegando in un angolo i miei principi ideali per far spazio alla visione concreta di questo mondo.
Lo devo fare perché so che hanno condizionato pesantemente il mio agire, erano castranti.  
E' un grande sforzo per me, persona che ha sempre messo al primo posto gli ideali come guida assoluta nella vita, e ora sto rivedendo tutte le mie posizioni perché so che molte erano falsate, troppo staccate dalla realtà.    

Ora volevo fare una considerazione:
si sa che quando un comportamento finisce per essere adottato a livello generale questo comporta un processo di accettazione da parte della società fino a considerarlo "normale".
E' così che il mondo si è evoluto nel tempo, la storia stessa ce lo insegna.
E' un processo fisiologico fintanto che esisterà il genere umano.
La questione rimane quella di stabilire se tale comportamento sia etico o meno.
Ma anche qui, chi lo può stabilire? 
E' difficile il tema....


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non c'è dubbio che io non abbia capito nulla di ciò che sbri dice...ma non c'è altrettanto dubbio che io NON stia cercando alcun placebo...vivo i miei sensi di colpa ma in maniera molto serena...
> 
> verità assoluta non ne ha nessuno...ma in troppi non sono d'accordo...
> 
> ...


non credo che dovremmo iniziare ogni post con "questo è un mio parere" perchè è ovvio che si tratta del parere di chi scrive!

Cheater non si può generalizzare e secondo me non si può dire che "quasi tutti" sono traditori........ si è vero, una buona parte lo sono ma ci sono anche tante persone che sono fedeli e che danno e hanno dato tutto al proprio partner per poi scoprire che dall'altra parte non è stato cosi: è per questo che il tradimento fa tanto male! 

io sono del parere invece che il confronto tra tradito e traditore in alcuni casi possa essere costruttivo per entrambi.....


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, sono d'accordo con te...il senso di colpa prescinde dallo stato di coscienza dell'altra/o...anzi, più la nostra compagna è ignara del tradimento e più si ha senso di colpa...forse qualcuno confonde il senso di colpa con il pentimento e la voglia di dimenticare di quando si viene scoperti...il senso di colpa riguarda le sofferenze causate intanto all'altra, che solitamente è pienamente cosciente della situazione, e verso la moglie "apparentemente" ignara di questa storia ma che comunque di solito avverte un "qualcosa che non va"...
> 
> *fermo restando che esistono persone, donne e uomini, che sconoscono il senso di colpa e al massimo soffrono al momento di essere scoperti..*.




Sì, mio marito è fra quelli, per lui un tradimento sessuale è un peccato veniale, forse neanche quello.....
I veri peccati di cui sentirsi in colpa sono altri per lui


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no....non siam tutti uguali ti assicuro....c'è anche chi è più santo e chi è più diavolo....che si fa più scrupoli chi se ne fa di meno,alla fine è anche una questione di onestà intellettuale.....!Siamo tutti cornuti?Bho.....potrei anche accettare l'idea....ma vorrei saperlo...!Perchè il punto poi è quello......la mia donna ha le mutande fragili???Bè perchè non mettere le carte in tavola...coppia aperta e pisellate a go go.....!!Ehhh invece no,bugie,alibi,poco rispetto,fandonie prese per il culo in senso lato.....perchè non tirar fuori le palle è dire le cose come stanno?Troopo costoso vero?Tanto un alibì a comportamenti discutibili si trova sempre........!!


rispetto la tua posizione...ma se metti le carte in tavola e accetti di vivere in una coppia aperta, viene meno il tradimento...e quindi potrebbero chiudere anche questo sito 

in fondo nel tradimento c'è anche il piacere di fare una cosa che "non si può fare", aspetto spesso inconscio ma che comunque è una prerogativa del tradimento stesso...se ci fosse una legge che consente agli uomini di andare a donne quando vuole vietando invece l'adulterio alle donne, ritengo che gli uomini ne usufruirebbero la metà...

...non sempre il tradimento è "voglia di sesso"...non sempre è una fuga da i problemi del matrimonio...molte volte è semplicemente l'istinto inconscio di voler fare una cosa che la nostra cultura considera "sbagliata, illegale, immorale e sopratutto rischiosa"...queste ritengo siano le basi del tradimento...troppo facile andare con un'altra quando hai la scusa di ritrovarti una moglie fredda, distaccata e diversa rispetto a quando l'avevi sposata...

...il vero tradimento è quando TU non hai alcun motivo per andare con un'altra donna...purtroppo, a mio parere, è nella natura umana...


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo che dovremmo iniziare ogni post con "questo è un mio parere" perchè è ovvio che si tratta del parere di chi scrive!
> 
> Cheater non si può generalizzare e secondo me non si può dire che "quasi tutti" sono traditori........ si è vero, una buona parte lo sono ma ci sono anche tante persone che sono fedeli e che danno e hanno dato tutto al proprio partner per poi scoprire che dall'altra parte non è stato cosi: è per questo che il tradimento fa tanto male!
> 
> *io sono del parere invece che il confronto tra tradito e traditore in alcuni casi possa essere costruttivo per entrambi*.....


sono d'accordo con questa tua ultima frase...ma è molto complicato fare il primo passo, cioè sedersi e accettare di parlare del tradimento fatto/subito...per entrambi

rimango comunque convinto della mia idea: è molto, ma molto, ma molto più difficile trovare una coppia pienamente fedele che non l'opposto...e il dato è in costante aumento tra l'altro...


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, mio marito è fra quelli, per lui un tradimento sessuale è un peccato veniale, forse neanche quello.....
> I veri peccati di cui sentirsi in colpa sono altri per lui


il problema, se mi consenti, non è più lui che la pensa così...ma tu che ancora consideri TUO MARITO questa persona...

cioè se non ho capito male hai accettato questo suo pensiero, e quindi accetti che ne usufruisca...meglio allora che ne usufruisca anche tu, almeno eliminate la parola tradimento dal vostro vocabolario e magari vivete bene...


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con questa tua ultima frase...ma è molto complicato fare il primo passo, cioè sedersi e accettare di parlare del tradimento fatto/subito...per entrambi
> 
> rimango comunque convinto della mia idea: è molto, ma molto, ma molto più difficile trovare una coppia pienamente fedele che non l'opposto...*e il dato è in costante aumento tra l'altro*...


ma vedi a volte ci si può confrontare anche "esternamente" alla coppia, io sono entrata qui per esempio dopo aver subito l'ennesimo tradimento da aprte del mio ex e dopo essermene andata da casa....! questo forum a me è stato di grande aiuto a parte delle piccoli discussioni che possono venire fuori generalemente si riesce nel conforonto. 
nel mio caso mi sono stati maggiormente d'aiuto alcuni traditori rispetto a dei traditi....

....sul neretto: ma lavori all'Istat per caso ?????


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma vedi a volte ci si può confrontare anche "esternamente" alla coppia, io sono entrata qui per esempio dopo aver subito l'ennesimo tradimento da aprte del mio ex e dopo essermene andata da casa....! questo forum a me è stato di grande aiuto a parte delle piccoli discussioni che possono venire fuori generalemente si riesce nel conforonto.
> nel mio caso mi sono stati maggiormente d'aiuto alcuni traditori rispetto a dei traditi....
> 
> ....sul neretto: ma lavori all'Istat per caso ?????


e io adoro confrontarmi :up:

non lavoro all'istat, ma ammetto di essere un'amante non tanto delle statistiche in senso freddo e numerico, quanto all'analizzare i comportamenti delle persone su determinati argomenti...


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e io adoro confrontarmi :up:
> 
> non lavoro all'istat, ma ammetto di essere un'amante non tanto delle statistiche in senso freddo e numerico, quanto *all'analizzare i comportamenti delle persone su determinati argomenti*...



:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:ci stai studiando allora....... azzo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh senti quando mi tocca accompagnare sta roba qua...io soffoco...
> Cioè la prima donna si chiama Eva...
> La mia prima fidanzata si chiamava Eva...
> Ma sai come si dice no?
> ...


Chiedi a Lothar chi siano le vergini dai candidi manti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Tu pensi di conoscere tutto e tutti, vero? Di possedere la verità assoluta, di capire la gente con un solo sguardo a addirittura con appena qualche parola scritta su un forum...
> 
> Guarda che non puoi salvare il mondo...quello che hai subito tu, immagino ti abbia fatto soffrire molto, continuerà a succedere a tante altre donne e uomini per sempre...se pensi di poter isolare i traditori come me tenendoli lontani dalle povere disgraziate come te, fidati che fallirai perché siamo tutti santi e tutti bastardi allo stesso tempo...
> 
> Apri gli occhi, e sopratutto smettila di guardare il mondo dall'alto verso il basso...


Hai fatto una domanda, ho dato una risposta... colpa tua che mi hai fatto la domanda


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no....non siam tutti uguali ti assicuro....c'è anche chi è più santo e chi è più diavolo....che si fa più scrupoli chi se ne fa di meno,alla fine è anche una questione di onestà intellettuale.....!Siamo tutti cornuti?Bho.....potrei anche accettare l'idea....ma vorrei saperlo...!Perchè il punto poi è quello......la mia donna ha le mutande fragili???Bè perchè non mettere le carte in tavola...coppia aperta e pisellate a go go.....!!Ehhh invece no,bugie,alibi,poco rispetto,fandonie prese per il culo in senso lato.....perchè non tirar fuori le palle è dire le cose come stanno?Troopo costoso vero?Tanto un alibì a comportamenti discutibili si trova sempre........!!


Oscuro non mutande fragili.
Diciamo che non è una torre inespugnabile.
No?
Diciamo che è umana e fatta di carne.
Diciamo che è suscettibile al fascino di altri uomini che non sei tu.
Diciamo che tu non sei un DIO per lei...e che lei non vive SOLO per te.

Diciamo che tu hai una notevole influenza nel fare in modo di non lasciarla sola e trascurata in occasione di cadere.

Faccio un esempio.
C'è una coppia.
Lei e lui lavorano assieme nel settore dell'auto: gare di rally.
Lui è il manutentore meccanico, possiede 4 auto che dà in affitto ai piloti per correre.
Frequentato quel mondo sai? Pieno di uomini e di donnine.

Ora lei, sta moglie è davvero figa.
Gli uomini ci provano.

La sua risposta mi ha sempre fatto capotare...
Si sei un bell'uomo, caro pilota, sei appetitoso, ma sai facciamo un'altra volta perchè sono stata troppo soddisfatta stanotte da mio marito.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè io, si sa, sono una ragazza di campagna e sono abituata così: quando una cosa non mi torna chiedo.
> Tutta quella roba sull'uso COMUNE, sull'abitudine NORMALE, sul comportamento del 90% della popolazione... ma allora... San Francesco lo conosciamo tutti perchè si comportava come facevano gli altri? e Gandhi? e il Cristo... ma stiamo più terra terra... Galileo lo conosciamo perchè si adattava al pensiero dei più? Socrate? Leonardo? Michelangelo?... ancora meno? allora... che ne so... Falcone, Borsellino...oppure Strada, Mozart, Verdi... e ne avrei una sfilza... allora io mi immagino una terra piatta, dove pascolano greggi di capri cornuti... ma non è la mia. Ma non perchè io faccia parte di chi ha la capacità di elevarsi dal gregge... solo perchè penso che restare nel gregge non porti valore aggiunto. L'uomo è riuscito a raggiungere i veri grandi obbiettivi quando ha perseguito quanto si credeva impossibile. E, ribadisco, camminando dietro al gregge, si pesta cacca, non è tra le leggi della fisica, ma vi sfido a dimostrare il contrario.


Che bel post Sbri, proprio vero che le donne hanno una marcia in più :up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non c'è dubbio che io non abbia capito nulla di ciò che sbri dice...ma non c'è altrettanto dubbio che io NON stia cercando alcun placebo...vivo i miei sensi di colpa ma in maniera molto serena...
> 
> verità assoluta non ne ha nessuno...ma in troppi non sono d'accordo...
> 
> ...


Uso un'espressione forte.
Per me un male diffuso pandemio o peggio istituzionalizzato non diventa un bene per l'umanità.
Non è che perchè tutti fumano il fumo diventi na cosa che fa bene.

So che mi attirerò le ire.
Ma per me, Conte, l'IVG...è omicidio.
E anche se tutte le donne del mondo usassero l'IVG come anticoncezionale...non me ne frega un casso...per me resta omicidio.

Però ecco il punto, non vado in giro per il mondo dicendo voi donne che avete praticato l'IVG siete tutte delle sporche assassine.
Anzichè disprezzo o odio, provo una profonda pena per loro, e mi dispiace per loro.
E mi interrogo a fondo su cosa farei io se fossi corresponsabile di una gravidanza indesiderata.


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io credo, per carità è una mia considerazione ma ne sono totalmente convinto, che tutti dovremmo semplicemente prendere atto che IL TRADIMENTO è una componente naturale di ogni relazione...non è più un evento eccezionale, non una disdetta o un qualcosa per cui chiedersi "perchè proprio a me?"...non un incidente o una congiura...il tradimento è insito nella relazione, se non altro per un discorso statistico...
> 
> per carità, ci sono le coppie totalmente fedeli, nella pratica e nel sentimento, nei desideri e nei sogni...ma secondo voi, su 10, quante sono??? a mio parere su 10 almeno 8 hanno vissuto almeno una volta l'onta del tradimento, e nella maggior parte dei casi è l'uomo che ha tradito...una pomiciata in ufficio, un privè all'addio al celibato dell'amico, uno strusciamento al post-convegno o chissà dove...ma anche le donne non scherzano, ed evito di entrare nei particolari...
> 
> ...


può essere


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo che dovremmo iniziare ogni post con "questo è un mio parere" perchè è ovvio che si tratta del parere di chi scrive!
> 
> Cheater non si può generalizzare e secondo me non si può dire che "quasi tutti" sono traditori........ si è vero, una buona parte lo sono ma ci sono anche tante persone che sono fedeli e che danno e hanno dato tutto al proprio partner per poi scoprire che dall'altra parte non è stato cosi: è per questo che il tradimento fa tanto male!
> 
> io sono del parere invece che il confronto tra tradito e traditore in alcuni casi possa essere costruttivo per entrambi.....


In rosso: lo scopo del forum.
E finalmente ci siamo.
Un tempo non era così.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Vogliamo fare si che il tradimento avvenga con meno costanza, che faccia meno male ? benissimo! cominciamo a dirlo a tutti quando veniamo traditi, cominciamo a dirlo ai parenti ai figli, e facciamo si che il tutto diventi come una normale situazione della realtà di oggi.


Che comincino i traditori a dirlo, ciao sono pinco pallino e sono un traditore. Fa un po' alcolisti anonimi ma cambierebbe le cose


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> rispetto la tua posizione...ma se metti le carte in tavola e accetti di vivere in una coppia aperta, viene meno il tradimento...e quindi potrebbero chiudere anche questo sito
> 
> in fondo nel tradimento c'è anche il piacere di fare una cosa che "non si può fare", aspetto spesso inconscio ma che comunque è una prerogativa del tradimento stesso...se ci fosse una legge che consente agli uomini di andare a donne quando vuole vietando invece l'adulterio alle donne, ritengo che gli uomini ne usufruirebbero la metà...
> 
> ...


Beh credimi...
Parlerò di luogo comune...
Ma la famosa scappatella...per tanti aiuta...
Perchè come insegna tinto brass...
La gelosia è un ottimo afrodisiaco...

La scappatella insegna cosa capita a dare "troppo" per scontato l'altro no?

E ribadisco il concetto.
La scappatella si perdona...
La relazione adulterina no.

Sono due cose moooooooooooooolto diverse...
Per esempio...
Lei fa capire che vuole farsi na mattana...
Ok...stringo i denti, mordo il freno...
Lei mi ama e mi rassicura, dice...vedrai non ci sarà nessun poi...

Poi invece i due...
Continuano in eterno a flirtare...
Io capisco che lei ci ha lasciato parte di cuoricino, si sente disonesta nei miei confronti e allora diventa incazzosa...
A quel punto mi viene la tentazione di rompere con lei...perchè mi ha imbrogliato.
Mi ha indorato la pillola dicendomi una cosa...che poi nei fatti è diventata un'altra cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con questa tua ultima frase...ma è molto complicato fare il primo passo, cioè sedersi e accettare di parlare del tradimento fatto/subito...per entrambi
> 
> rimango comunque convinto della mia idea: è molto, ma molto, ma molto più difficile trovare una coppia pienamente fedele che non l'opposto...e il dato è in costante aumento tra l'altro...


Fidati: ufficialmente TUTTI fedeli...
Ufficiosamente non si sa...
Credimi io potrei scrivere qui beato...e fra dieci minuti trovarmi a bere un caffè con la moglie di Lothar...
Poi se lui fa il gelosone e si incazza lei gli dice...ah caro...parlami di tizia, caia e sempronia...parlami del tuo cellulare nascosto ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma vedi a volte ci si può confrontare anche "esternamente" alla coppia, io sono entrata qui per esempio dopo aver subito l'ennesimo tradimento da aprte del mio ex e dopo essermene andata da casa....! questo forum a me è stato di grande aiuto a parte delle piccoli discussioni che possono venire fuori generalemente si riesce nel conforonto.
> nel mio caso mi sono stati maggiormente d'aiuto alcuni traditori rispetto a dei traditi....
> 
> ....sul neretto: ma lavori all'Istat per caso ?????


Ma nel tuo caso...
Non era scappatella eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiedi a Lothar chi siano le vergini dai candidi manti...


Mi ha detto che devo aspettarle fuori al parcheggio del maxim


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai fatto una domanda, ho dato una risposta... colpa tua che mi hai fatto la domanda


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
COme sei DONNA...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...quando sei così ti pagherei una cena eh?
Ovvio dopo andiamo al maxim per vedere se sgamiamo il lotharone...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che devo aspettarle fuori al parcheggio del maxim


 ... bravissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> COme sei DONNA...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...quando sei così ti pagherei una cena eh?
> Ovvio dopo andiamo al maxim per vedere se sgamiamo il lotharone...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


... allora rimandiamo a dopo la sospensiva...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che comincino i traditori a dirlo, ciao sono pinco pallino e sono un traditore. Fa un po' alcolisti anonimi ma cambierebbe le cose


ma siamo sempre i solito 2 gatti cara Mk.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... allora rimandiamo a dopo la sospensiva...


Un casino guarda...
Spento il cellulare...non si sa mai...


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2011)

perché avete postato le mutande dei sette nani?


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nel tuo caso...
> Non era scappatella eh?


L'ultima sicuramente no....ma le precedenti come le vorresti definire?
in ogni caso si tratta pur sempre di tradimento


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma siamo sempre i solito 2 gatti cara Mk.


Lothar non stavo parlando del forum. Dietro l'anonimato di un pc siamo tutti capaci di inventarci qualsiasi cosa


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> L'ultima sicuramente no....ma le precedenti come le vorresti definire?
> in ogni caso si tratta pur sempre di tradimento


Ma lui insomma...
Non è stata una scappatella di una sera...al maxim...
Lui fotteva con un'altra stabilmente a casa tua...
Una cosa che ha indignato pure Lothar!

Lothar non porterebbe MAI una donna a casa sua.
Nel suo regno!


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lui insomma...
> Non è stata una scappatella di una sera...al maxim...
> Lui fotteva con un'altra stabilmente a casa tua...
> Una cosa che ha indignato pure Lothar!
> ...



ok! hai ragione su tutto! ma in ogni caso è tradimento!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ok! hai ragione su tutto! ma in ogni caso è tradimento!


Si hai voglia...mica ho detto che non lo è eh?
Sei stata bravissima tu a ripartire con la tua vita eh?
Chi dice di no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ok! hai ragione su tutto! ma in ogni caso è tradimento!


beh, dai Simy... non farla tragica... è stato un comportamento che rientra perfettamente nella media... detta così suona meglio, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io delle statistiche me ne faccio un baffo, e pure io continuo tranquillo e beato nella mia testarda monogamia


Bruttine le etichette eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io delle statistiche me ne faccio un baffo, e pure io continuo tranquillo e beato nella mia testarda monogamia


Ok...
Ma ci sei andato vicino.
Ora se invece fosse il tuo compagno a scivolare?

Saresti in grado di capirlo, dato che tu per primo ci sei andato vicino?
A certe situazioni?


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh, dai Simy... non farla tragica... è stato un comportamento che rientra perfettamente nella media... detta così suona meglio, no?


assolutamente si! 
ma cara Sbrì io non l'ho mai fatta tragica....e il Conte te lo può confermare! certo ho sofferto ma ho sempre guardato avanti.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che comincino i traditori a dirlo, ciao sono pinco pallino e sono un traditore. Fa un po' alcolisti anonimi ma cambierebbe le cose


 

Sembra quasi uno scherzo, ma visto che il tradimento fa così male, perchè non rientra in quelle modalità di educazione sia familiare che scolastica? 

Guarda che non voglio risposte che, mi diano risposte, tanto l'occhiolino sopra fatto è già una conferma a quello che sappiamo no ?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avete postato le mutande dei sette nani?


Guarda che ti incollo le mutande del conte che una volta ha qui postato


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il problema, se mi consenti, non è più lui che la pensa così...ma tu che ancora consideri TUO MARITO questa persona...
> 
> cioè se non ho capito male hai accettato questo suo pensiero, e quindi accetti che ne usufruisca...meglio allora che ne usufruisca anche tu, almeno eliminate la parola tradimento dal vostro vocabolario e magari vivete bene...



Ti rispondo: infatti il problema ora ce l'ho io.
La sua posizione è chiara: lui si è impegnato e sempre lo farà nel matrimonio, ma questa rimane la sua idea di base.
Accettare il suo pensiero...diciamo che l'ho compreso e diciamo che sono ancora in cammino.
Sono consapevole di avere una brutta gatta da pelare...


----------



## lunaiena (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sto leggendo commenti bellissimi...ma ancora non ricevo risposta:
> 
> se dico che il 90% delle coppie vive e vivrà almeno un tradimento, esagero???



Bhe forse il 90% per me è un po esagerato....
Io un buon 70%....
Parlo per le coppie che ho conosciuto io...
Per dove vivo io è abbastanza usuale e pochi si lasciano per un tradimento fisico .....
La cosa che noto è che se una coppia si lascia è perche la cosa non rimane all'interno della coppia ma viene resa pubblica da un qualcuno che di farsi i cazzi suoi proprio no cela fa ....
Quindi rimani condizionato dal giudizio e lasciando la persona che ti fa soffrire nonostante tu la ami  ti sembra di fare la cosa giusta pur di non essere considerato un povero/a cornuto/a sfigato/a .....


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh credimi...
> Parlerò di luogo comune...
> Ma la famosa scappatella...per tanti aiuta...
> Perchè come insegna tinto brass...
> ...



Conte, lo sai che sono d'accordo con te, ma ti volevo chiedere cosa intendi per "scappatella", nel senso che debba essere necessariamente basata su di un solo incontro, o si potrebbe parlare di scappatella anche in caso di pochi incontri ripetuti di sesso.
Forse fra le due situazioni c'è già una differenza.....


----------



## lunaiena (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè io, si sa, sono una ragazza di campagna e sono abituata così: quando una cosa non mi torna chiedo.
> Tutta quella roba sull'uso COMUNE, sull'abitudine NORMALE, sul comportamento del 90% della popolazione... ma allora... San Francesco lo conosciamo tutti perchè si comportava come facevano gli altri? e Gandhi? e il Cristo... ma stiamo più terra terra... Galileo lo conosciamo perchè si adattava al pensiero dei più? Socrate? Leonardo? Michelangelo?... ancora meno? allora... che ne so... Falcone, Borsellino...oppure Strada, Mozart, Verdi... e ne avrei una sfilza... allora io mi immagino una terra piatta, dove pascolano greggi di capri cornuti... ma non è la mia. Ma non perchè io faccia parte di chi ha la capacità di elevarsi dal gregge... solo perchè penso che restare nel gregge non porti valore aggiunto. L'uomo è riuscito a raggiungere i veri grandi obbiettivi quando ha perseguito quanto si credeva impossibile. E, ribadisco, camminando dietro al gregge, si pesta cacca, non è tra le leggi della fisica, ma vi sfido a dimostrare il contrario.


E' una domanda interessante ora ci penso poi la sparo......
Intanto penso che per riuscire a non seguire il gregge bisognerebbe essere liberi da ogni forma di pregiudizi ....
E fare sempre quello che ritieni giusto per te senza condizioni esterne .....


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2011)

per rendersi autonomi al gregge occorre averne le capacità e lucidità.
nel senso che se esiste un gruppo compatto è per questione di forza e grande utilià alla sopravvivenza: se  ci  si distacca tanto per essere diverso senza avere ben chiaro il progetto che si andrà ad intraprendere non si  farà altro che soccombere amaramente.
in realtà poche sono le menti brillanti che riescono a migliorare quello che è sempre stato per tradizione migliorandolo per se ma anche per gli altri.in più guai se non ci fosse il gregge e l'insieme di quegli elementi che con la loro individualità si aggiungono alla collettività costruttivamente .
insomma non tutte le pecore che pensano di fare strade diverse arriveranno prima del gregge , magari finiscono in bocca al lupo:singleeye:


----------



## TOFKAR (23 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per rendersi autonomi al gregge occorre averne le capacità e lucidità.
> nel senso che se esiste un gruppo compatto è per questione di forza e grande utilià alla sopravvivenza: se  ci  si distacca tanto per essere diverso senza avere ben chiaro il progetto che si andrà ad intraprendere non si  farà altro che soccombere amaramente.
> in realtà poche sono le menti brillanti che riescono a migliorare quello che è sempre stato per tradizione migliorandolo per se ma anche per gli altri.in più guai se non ci fosse il gregge e l'insieme di quegli elementi che con la loro individualità si aggiungono alla collettività costruttivamente .
> insomma non tutte le pecore che pensano di fare strade diverse arriveranno prima del gregge , magari finiscono in bocca al lupo:singleeye:



La distinzione fra illaudabile ed illaurabile è concretizzabile solamente ex post.
Se le menti più ancora dei bisogni sono il motore primo del rischio, la terra incognita fortunata è figlia del caso prima ancora dall'abilità.
Solo sedendosi sulle spalle dei giganti si può sperare di guardare più lontano, ma solo i giganti fortunati sono ancora lì a porgerci i loro omeri callosi.
Se, infine, il guardare più lontano renda più felici, è questione che ignoro.


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2011)

TOFKAR ha detto:


> La distinzione fra illaudabile ed illaurabile è concretizzabile solamente ex post.
> Se le menti più ancora dei bisogni sono il motore primo del rischio, la terra incognita fortunata è figlia del caso prima ancora dall'abilità.
> Solo sedendosi sulle spalle dei giganti si può sperare di guardare più lontano, ma solo i giganti fortunati sono ancora lì a porgerci i loro omeri callosi.
> Se, infine, il guardare più lontano renda più felici, è questione che ignoro.


hai cento euro?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2011)

Non era meglio scrivere: l'intelletto quello vero emerge sempre e questo unito ai pochi, sono coloro che nel tempo migliorano la società distinguendosi e rimanendo nel tempo. 

Quando scrivo cose di questo genere, lo faccio solo ed esclusivamente per uno scopo ben preciso, perchè a 45 anni ho conosciuto non so quante persone, e di un certo livello visto il mestiere che svolgo, quindi odio le frasi accul-turate che ritengo sempre prive di senso, e rimango dell'idea vissuta che dare un buon natale ad un contadino, "per come ho fatto circa dieci minuti" fa, e riceverlo, rimane una delle cose che più mi toccano, basta uno sguardo poche parole che sono il contenuto fondamentale di quello che si vuole dire, che non il ricercare paroloni in un involucro vuoto.

Chiedo scusa a chi se la sentirà


----------



## TOFKAR (23 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai cento euro?


Vanno bene anche messi male?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente si!
> ma cara Sbrì io non l'ho mai fatta tragica....e il Conte te lo può confermare! certo ho sofferto ma ho sempre guardato avanti.


Vero!
le tue tette camminano avanti a te!:up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai cento euro?


te li do io Minerva...li qua'nela cassetto della mia scrivania,,di ottima fattura..purtroppo li ho beccati...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero!
> le tue tette camminano avanti a te!:up::up::up:



acc..ma l'editto parlava chiaro....si pensa solo a casa..non si gurdano le altre donne...uffa Conte...mi fai invadere il post del Citer..sorry...a proposito chi e'prima in nella classifica dei bramiti??


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, lo sai che sono d'accordo con te, ma ti volevo chiedere cosa intendi per "scappatella", nel senso che debba essere necessariamente basata su di un solo incontro, o si potrebbe parlare di scappatella anche in caso di pochi incontri ripetuti di sesso.
> Forse fra le due situazioni c'è già una differenza.....


Scappatella, mattana, botta di allegria...
Senti...
Conosci una ci si tontona un po' si finisce a letto.
Poi ognun per sè...perchè lo scopo era quello.
In genere è un incontro.
Poi ok, dai si fa la rivincita e la bella...

Ma sono sempre cose episodiche nella vita di un individuo...
Vediamo andiamo a vedere un film.
Mica torni 3 volte a guardare lo stesso film eh?

Ma parlo per me eh?

Senti conosci il tuo pollo no?
Sai le sue abitudini, usi e costumi...
E' tizio che ogni tanto prende e sta via notti e giorni interi come me? E non sai dove casso sia?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> acc..ma l'editto parlava chiaro....si pensa solo a casa..non si gurdano le altre donne...uffa Conte...mi fai invadere il post del Citer..sorry...a proposito chi e'prima in nella classifica dei bramiti??


Ma sa vol dire bramiti?
Bramini?

Ma tornando al gregge.
Il grande Junger insegna che tutti i dittatori temono una cosa sola, e da cui il grande investimento in stato di polizia, temono i lupi travestiti da pecore. Loro sanno che dentro il gregge, stanno i lupi travestiti, esseri che non hanno MAI dimenticato cosa sia la libertà e l'azione.
Un brutto giorno loro hanno il potere di trasformare un gregge di pecore in lupi assatanati e lì è la fine.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo: infatti il problema ora ce l'ho io.
> La sua posizione è chiara: lui si è impegnato e sempre lo farà nel matrimonio, ma questa rimane la sua idea di base.
> Accettare il suo pensiero...diciamo che l'ho compreso e diciamo che sono ancora in cammino.
> Sono consapevole di avere una brutta gatta da pelare...


l'importante è che questa idea eventualmente l'accetti e non la subisci...se ti va bene allora lanciati, ma ovviamente capirai che non troverai molto appoggio da parte di chi vuole darti un consiglio

io sono per la libertà di coppia, intesa come spazi per le proprie cose, amici, situazioni e magari anche qualche viaggetto...ma sull'aspetto sessuale non condivido: io ho tradito e punto a non farlo più, ma di sicuro non lo farei in maniera concordata...mi sa di squallido...

...fermo restando che se, come detto, questa cosa a te va bene allora ti sono vicino e ti auguro le migliori fortune...

se posso però esprimere una mia idea, il fatto che ci stai riflettendo è già una svolta epocale nella tua vita...e presumo anche che il tuo sentimento per lui non sia così grande...credo che se tu conoscessi un altro stasera e prendessi una nemmeno grossa ma anche piccola sbandata, tu a tuo marito faresti fare un bel volo...


----------



## Sole (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io ho tradito e punto a non farlo più, ma di sicuro non lo farei in maniera concordata...mi sa di squallido...


Purtroppo ci sono dei momenti nella vita di una coppia, in cui la coppia sta stretta.

Credo sia molto meno squallido ammetterlo senza raccontarsi balle, che far passare da scemo il proprio compagno tradendolo alle spalle.

Certo che quando si è innamorati davvero non si pensa a tradire. Ma questo stato di innamoramento, quanto può durare, quanto può essere costante nella coppia?

Se siamo qui, chi per un motivo chi per un altro, è proprio perchè questo stato vitale di passione e desiderio di esclusività, prima o poi, va calando. Magari per poi ricrescere, certo.

Ma negare che nella vita di una coppia ci siano momenti in cui si ha voglia di esplorare altro è ipocrita.
Le soluzioni quali sono? Tradire e poi lasciare? Essere traditi e lasciare? Andare avanti tentando di dimenticare in fretta?
Ci sono unioni che vanno avanti credendo nella favola 'è capitato, è stato un errore, ma non capiterà più'. Non sarebbe meglio capire che non c'è stato errore, se non nel nascondersi uno stato di malessere della coppia assolutamente umano e fisiologico?
Non sarebbe più onesto condannare l'unica cosa davvero insopportabile del tradimento e, cioè, la menzogna?

Non sarebbe più umano dirselo che la fedeltà non è per tutti?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> : io ho tradito e punto a non farlo più, ma di sicuro non lo farei in maniera concordata...mi sa di squallido...
> 
> Punti a non farlo piu',,,quindi non sei convinto di riuscirci...e diimmi come pensi di fare??perche'mica e'semplice.
> 
> concordo...se per ipotesi  mia moglie mi dicesse''ok..so tutto continua pure con la tua amante''la molllerei all'istante.l'amante..


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Purtroppo ci sono dei momenti nella vita di una coppia, in cui la coppia sta stretta.
> 
> Credo sia molto meno squallido ammetterlo senza raccontarsi balle, che far passare da scemo il proprio compagno tradendolo alle spalle.
> 
> ...


si...concordo su tutto...


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> The Cheater ha detto:
> 
> 
> > : io ho tradito e punto a non farlo più, ma di sicuro non lo farei in maniera concordata...mi sa di squallido...
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > nulla di che...non ho altre storie adesso...quella che ho avuto è chiusa e tra l'altro, anche con tutto l'impegno possibile, sarebbe difficile da riaprire vista la distanza...con questo non voglio dire che se fosse qui lo farei, ma questo ostacolo mi aiuta a starci lontano...anche se, mai negato, la testa ancora mi porta a lei molte notti...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Purtroppo ci sono dei momenti nella vita di una coppia, in cui la coppia sta stretta.
> 
> Credo sia molto meno squallido ammetterlo senza raccontarsi balle, che far passare da scemo il proprio compagno tradendolo alle spalle.
> 
> ...


Ma porca miseria...
Allora tutti siamo chiamati alla santità...
Ma solo alcuni praticano le virtù in maniera eroica eh?
La fedeltà è un ideale a cui tendere no?
Poi si fa quel che si può....

Prova ne sia una cosa:
Noi concepiamo i sentimenti come eterni...
Partiamo tutti...ci mettiamo assieme, ti amerò sempre, non ci lasceremo mai...ecc..ecc...ecc...
Poi invece...

Guarda me...nonostante l'editto Lothariano...

[video=youtube;uVakehIXl_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVakehIXl_0[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria...
> Allora tutti siamo chiamati alla santità...
> Ma solo alcuni praticano le virtù in maniera eroica eh?
> La fedeltà è un ideale a cui tendere no?
> ...



adesso ti scateno le maestre cosi'ti sistemano..a proposito dove sono finite??vuoi vedere che...davvero sono la'a cavalcare i mariti???


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> adesso ti scateno le maestre cosi'ti sistemano..a proposito dove sono finite??vuoi vedere che...davvero sono la'a cavalcare i mariti???


[video=youtube;Z4pOczkFCSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4pOczkFCSQ[/video]

Senti qua...c'è un po' di confusione in giro...sono tutte all'erta...
Sai l'epifania si avvicina...


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Z4pOczkFCSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4pOczkFCSQ[/video]
> 
> Senti qua...c'è un po' di confusione in giro...sono tutte all'erta...
> Sai l'epifania si avvicina...


vero.noi befane si è tutte in cerca di una scopa efficiente e che consumi poco .

	
	
		
		
	


	




ps non hai gradito la battuta sulle mutande ....spiace tantissimo:dracula:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.noi befane si è tutte in cerca di una scopa efficiente e che consumi poco .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buon Natale Minerva...di cuore...
[video=youtube;qfB_jyMPfHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfB_jyMPfHk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> capisco perfettamente...la testa ti porta a lei,a storia finita,immaginami a storia in corso......ma la distanza aiuta e'vero, la mia tra poco sara'a 1000km da qua'..
> 
> fai benissimo..anch'io non ipoteco mai niente,in queste cose poi e'assurdo farlo..pero'se la tua idea e'quella,ti auguro di tutto cuore di farcela..sono passato da 20 marlboro a zero,in una notte..ma smettere qua'e'dura..


mille km...bazzecole "para mi"...la mia sta a circa 10mila...le mie sigarette sono più o meno le stesse di prima...

la mia idea è quella, le mie buone intenzioni...ma oltre a non poter escludere nulla, sento che ancora qualcosa accadrà...


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2011)

ben gentile
ma quando mi faccio la barba non sono malaccio


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ben gentile
> ma quando mi faccio la barba non sono malaccio


Ma hai sentito il testo?
Gli stornelli romani sono bellissimi...:carneval:


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scappatella, mattana, botta di allegria...
> Senti...
> Conosci una ci si tontona un po' si finisce a letto.
> Poi ognun per sè...perchè lo scopo era quello.
> ...



Ok, è come penso io anche da non addetta ai lavori.
Quello che mi infastidisce e mi guasta non sono assolutamente le scappatelle di cui sopra, ma le storie, pur brevi, di sesso.
Non è la stessa cosa, c'è una nota stonata che neanche l'accordatore più qualificato riesce a risolvere....

Però devo dire che se davvero ti comporti così, mio marito va rivalutato e torna a stare sul piedistallo di santo.
Come sarebbe a dire che te ne vai via per giorni e notti?....
Ma ti sembra il sistema!!!!!


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> l'importante è che questa idea eventualmente l'accetti e non la subisci...se ti va bene allora lanciati, ma ovviamente capirai che non troverai molto appoggio da parte di chi vuole darti un consiglio
> 
> io sono per la libertà di coppia, intesa come spazi per le proprie cose, amici, situazioni e magari anche qualche viaggetto...*ma sull'aspetto sessuale non condivido: io ho tradito e punto a non farlo più, *ma di sicuro non lo farei in maniera concordata...mi sa di squallido...
> 
> ...




Scusa, ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna: come fai a non condividere una libertà sessuale quando hai perfettamente avallato il fatto che tradire sia quasi fisiologico nella coppia, allora fai anche tu il fariseo.
Oppure anche dentro di te si nasconde un'anima maschilista che ammette questa possibilità per te uomo, negandola a tua moglie, e di conseguenza dici di non condividerla?

E poi, ammettendo per un attimo che anche tua moglie fosse di ampie vedute, preferiresti sempre ingannarla, dovesse capitare, anziché essere leale, solo perché la cosa ti appare "squallida"?
Guarda che se c'è qualcosa di davvero squallido quello è l'inganno, la menzogna, il sotterfugio, la presa per il culo.


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Purtroppo ci sono dei momenti nella vita di una coppia, in cui la coppia sta stretta.
> 
> Credo sia molto meno squallido ammetterlo senza raccontarsi balle, che far passare da scemo il proprio compagno tradendolo alle spalle.
> 
> ...




Sole, sei meravigliosa!
Condivido in pieno, soprattutto l'evidenziato


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna: come fai a non condividere una libertà sessuale quando hai perfettamente avallato il fatto che tradire sia quasi fisiologico nella coppia, allora fai anche tu il fariseo.
> Oppure anche dentro di te si nasconde un'anima maschilista che ammette questa possibilità per te uomo, negandola a tua moglie, e di conseguenza dici di non condividerla?
> 
> E poi, ammettendo per un attimo che anche tua moglie fosse di ampie vedute, preferiresti sempre ingannarla, dovesse capitare, anziché essere leale, solo perché la cosa ti appare "squallida"?
> Guarda che se c'è qualcosa di davvero squallido quello è l'inganno, la menzogna, il sotterfugio, la presa per il culo.


"ciao amore, sai oggi mi sono fatto una bionda...deludente sai, fredda anche se gran fisico...invece giorni fa una mora mi ha fatto impazzire...a te come è andata???"

XD

NO...NON FA PROPRIO PER ME...MEGLIO ANCHE 100 ANNI DI BUGIE!!!


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhe forse il 90% per me è un po esagerato....
> Io un buon 70%....
> Parlo per le coppie che ho conosciuto io...
> Per dove vivo io è abbastanza usuale e pochi si lasciano per un tradimento fisico .....
> ...


Strano posto dove vivi, ero convinta che succedesse il contrario. Non si finisce mai di imparare.

ps non la smetterò mai di ringraziare chi mi ha aperto gli occhi sui tradimenti subiti. Visto che la pazza visionaria ero sempre io.


----------



## Andy (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> "ciao amore, sai oggi mi sono fatto una bionda...deludente sai, fredda anche se gran fisico...invece giorni fa una mora mi ha fatto impazzire...*a te come è andata???*"


Io invece mi sono fatta il salumiere.
Sai ce l'ha davvero grosso...


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

Non mi sono letto tutte le 20 pagine....però potrei dire che tutti tutti no ...ad esempio mia moglie non lo è


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Dicembre 2011)

Io sì!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non mi sono letto tutte le 20 pagine....però potrei dire che tutti tutti no ...ad esempio mia moglie non lo è


E ti fa rabbia eh?
Prova e poi mi dici eh?


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ti fa rabbia eh?
> Prova e poi mi dici eh?


No, mi fa rabbia che lei non sia cornuta....magari mi danno un pelo più fastidio le mie di corna


----------



## Sole (24 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> "ciao amore, sai oggi mi sono fatto una bionda...deludente sai, fredda anche se gran fisico...invece giorni fa una mora mi ha fatto impazzire...a te come è andata???"
> 
> XD
> 
> NO...NON FA PROPRIO PER ME...MEGLIO ANCHE 100 ANNI DI BUGIE!!!


Non funziona proprio così eh... non banalizzare Cheater... certe fasi sono frutto di un percorso doloroso e difficile. Io credo che lo sforzo di sincerità e di apertura vada comunque apprezzato in una coppia se non è legato a superficialità e disinteresse, ma si basa sul tentativo di comprendersi e accettarsi reciprocamente.


----------



## Diletta (24 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non funziona proprio così eh... non banalizzare Cheater... certe fasi sono frutto di un percorso doloroso e difficile. Io credo che lo sforzo di sincerità e di apertura vada comunque apprezzato in una coppia se non è legato a superficialità e disinteresse, ma si basa sul tentativo di comprendersi e accettarsi reciprocamente.



Mi ero proposta di non rispondere a tanta banalità, ma l'hai fatto tu per me e ti ringrazio Sole.
Buon Natale!


----------



## Sole (24 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi ero proposta di non rispondere a tanta banalità, ma l'hai fatto tu per me e ti ringrazio Sole.
> Buon Natale!


Anche a te Diletta


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma hai sentito il testo?
> *Gli stornelli romani sono bellissimi*...:carneval:


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Buongiorno Simy...


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Simy...


Buongiorno a te :bacio:


----------



## Minerva (27 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


forse se riferiti a te ti piacerebbero meno


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non funziona proprio così eh... non banalizzare Cheater... certe fasi sono frutto di un percorso doloroso e difficile. Io credo che lo sforzo di sincerità e di apertura vada comunque apprezzato in una coppia se non è legato a superficialità e disinteresse, ma si basa sul tentativo di comprendersi e accettarsi reciprocamente.


Buongiorno e buone feste a tutti

si, ho banalizzato e so perfettamente che certe scelte sono molto più complesse e anche difficili...ma così come voglio rispettare queste stravaganti decisioni, vorrei che venisse rispettato chi non le condivide...cioè venirmi a dire che io, o chiunque altro traditore, è molto più immorale e stronxo rispetto a chi va a donne con il consenso della propria compagna mi infastidisce...

so perfettamente cosa sono i compromessi di vita, specie nei matrimoni o relazioni importanti...ho tanti amici e anche famiglia, e certe storie le vivo costantemente specie nelle coppie con più di 10 anni di matrimonio alle spalle...non mi sconvolge nulla e rispetto tutte le scelte, specie quelle fatte da persone più grandi di me...

io sono io...non faccio il puttaniere di professione...ho avuto una sbandata in anni di matrimonio, non so se ne avrò altre ma ad oggi "spero" di non ricaderci...in tutto questo, in quanto traditore e sopratutto bugiardo, mi avete criticato abbondantemente e lo accetto...ma che altri, a mio parere solo più furbi di me, che vanno a donne con le mogli consensienti vengano rispettati più di me non mi va...o meglio:
VIVA i vostri compagni ai quali consentite la scopata extra pur di salvare la relazione...VIVA il vostro amore...VIVA voi e rispetto massimo per le vostre difficili e sofferte decisioni di vita...ma non mi dite che io sono uno stronxo e i vostri bravi mariti...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


[video=youtube;eku1RbsB6vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eku1RbsB6vk&feature=related[/video]


Minè...a ciascuno il suo no?


----------



## Minerva (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;eku1RbsB6vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eku1RbsB6vk&feature=related[/video]
> 
> 
> Minè...a ciascuno il suo no?


giusto


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Buongiorno e buone feste a tutti
> 
> si, ho banalizzato e so perfettamente che certe scelte sono molto più complesse e anche difficili...ma così come voglio rispettare queste stravaganti decisioni, vorrei che venisse rispettato chi non le condivide...cioè venirmi a dire che io, o chiunque altro traditore, è molto più immorale e stronxo rispetto a chi va a donne con il consenso della propria compagna mi infastidisce...
> 
> ...



Buongiorno Cheater,ma questo e'niente,tu sei fortunato,io quando sono entrato in un questo covo di piangenti addolorati,mi sonp preso insulti,prese in giro....se ti cresce il tempo vai a vedere.
Io sono d'accordo con te,ma guarda che non sono piu'furbi di noi,vivono diversamente,hanno le corna,perche'le mogli non stanno a guardare.....
Poi i bravi mariti,amico,la sera magari caricano il trans,perche'vogliono provare come si sta ingionocchiati e......
Poi il bello del tradimento non e'anche il segreto???le telefonate,,,,il solito posto dove trovarsi in camuffa....concordi???


----------



## Tubarao (27 Dicembre 2011)

Parlando di canzoni romane, questa è decisamente più in tema col thread 

Ascoltare attentamente il testo. Nonostante ci fossero versioni con audio migliore ho voluto mettere questa della bellissima e bravissima Paola Turci, perchè.......me piace deppiù 

[video=youtube;7t9lsB0W8nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t9lsB0W8nc[/video]




E sò quattranni cheeeeeeee me tengo stò segreto


----------



## free (27 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhe forse il 90% per me è un po esagerato....
> Io un buon 70%....
> Parlo per le coppie che ho conosciuto io...
> Per dove vivo io è abbastanza usuale e pochi si lasciano per un tradimento fisico .....
> ...



anche io ho fatto la stessa pensata...forse è rimasto qualcosa della vecchia ipocrisia dei nostri avi, dell'era predivorzio
credo che allora le famiglie restassero unite "per forza", ma la musica era sempre la stessa, salvo preservare le apparenze a tutti i costi
allora era anche inusuale che vedovi e vedove si risposassero, sempre per evitare scontri con il parentado, ma di certo si facevano gli affari loro lo stesso!
almeno nella mia grande famiglia, dai racconti di mamma, zie e nonne, andò spesso così!


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse se riferiti a te ti piacerebbero meno


Ma non era riferito a quello! ma al semplice fatto che gli stornelli romani sono belli! tra l'altro io dal lavoro non posso nemmeno vedere i video quindi non so nemmeno quale stornello ha messo sia a te che a me!

e comunque a Roma ci sono un sacco di trattorie dove ancora ci sono i cantuautori di stornelli che si divertono a cantare stornelli ai clienti (a volte anche prendendoli un po in giro) magari facendo riferimento a delle caratteristiche fisiche! ma il tutto avviene sempre in modo scherzoso e nessuno si offende!


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Cheater,ma questo e'niente,tu sei fortunato,io quando sono entrato in un questo covo di piangenti addolorati,mi sonp preso insulti,prese in giro....se ti cresce il tempo vai a vedere.
> Io sono d'accordo con te,ma guarda che non sono piu'furbi di noi,vivono diversamente,hanno le corna,perche'le mogli non stanno a guardare.....
> Poi i bravi mariti,amico,la sera magari caricano il trans,perche'vogliono provare come si sta ingionocchiati e......
> Poi il bello del tradimento non e'anche il segreto???le telefonate,,,,il solito posto dove trovarsi in camuffa....concordi???


infatti caro lothar, quando c'è il consenso non è più "tradimento"...

odio inginocchiarmi anche moralmente...immagina se realmente potrei mai..

io non ho vissuto questo lato segreto del tradimento...quando qui è giorno da lei è notte...spesso scrivevamo e leggevamo dopo ore, oppure vederci in webcam...roba da poco, si divertente e anche intensa ma a 20 anni mi esaltavano certe cose mentre oggi è diverso...ma ammetto che vedersi dopo mesi di virtuale fu stupefacente, entrambe le volte...

riguardo ai mariti free...non tutti sono così stronxetti, ma in molti casi si...non gli frega più di tanto della moglie, oppure sono certi (sbagliando) che la moglie non usufruirà mai di questa "libertà di coppia", e loro ogni tanto si fanno la trombatina extra pensando "tanto mia moglie capisce, lo sa che io amo lei ma ho necessità di sfogarmi...di evadere"

meglio 100 tradimenti "a troie" o meglio/(meno peggio) uno solo ma con sentimento??? io dico che nel primo caso anche se scoperti non si smetterà mai...nel secondo invece ci sono molte più probabilità di ottenere definitiva fedeltà, ovviamente nel caso in cui il traditore si pente e torna dalla moglie...


----------



## free (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> meglio 100 tradimenti "a troie" o meglio/(meno peggio) uno solo ma con sentimento??? io dico che nel primo caso anche se scoperti non si smetterà mai...nel secondo invece ci sono molte più probabilità di ottenere definitiva fedeltà, ovviamente nel caso in cui il traditore si pente e torna dalla moglie...


boh, io sarei più  portata a perdonare l'avventura di una notte, anzi, preferirei non saperlo e chiusa lì
del resto non ci metteri la mano sul fuoco che il mio ex compagno non abbia mai avuto avventure!

invece se c'è anche del tenero, sono guai, credo che lo avrei lasciato immediatamente, mi sarei sentita veramente presa in giro, si tenga pure quell'altra


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> boh, io sarei più  portata a perdonare l'avventura di una notte, anzi, preferirei non saperlo e chiusa lì
> del resto non ci metteri la mano sul fuoco che il mio ex compagno non abbia mai avuto avventure!
> 
> invece se c'è anche del tenero, sono guai, credo che lo avrei lasciato immediatamente, mi sarei sentita veramente presa in giro, si tenga pure quell'altra


io penso così: una storia di una notte può essere un episodio isolato...se già parliamo di "qualche" scappatella è imrpobabile che non riaccada, anche dopo un doloroso perdono...

capisco che sia molto più doloroso perdonare dopo un tradimento condito da sentimento rispetto ad una scopatella extra...ma se il lui in questione, dopo la storia decide di chiedere perdono evidentemente è ancora innamorato e probabilmente lavorerà duro per non cascarci più...mentre chi si è fatto solo l'avventura di sesso magari cercherà solo di stare più attento a non farsi beccare di nuovo...

in pratica:
marito donnaiuolo che va solo a troie??? più facile da perdonare, più difficile da gestire dopo...
marito che ha avuto una storia più importante??? difficilissimo da perdonare, ma nel caso merita più fiducia


----------



## Niko74 (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io penso così: una storia di una notte può essere un episodio isolato...se già parliamo di "qualche" scappatella è imrpobabile che non riaccada, anche dopo un doloroso perdono...
> 
> capisco che sia molto più doloroso perdonare dopo un tradimento condito da sentimento rispetto ad una scopatella extra...ma se il lui in questione, dopo la storia decide di chiedere perdono evidentemente è ancora innamorato e probabilmente lavorerà duro per non cascarci più...mentre chi si è fatto solo l'avventura di sesso magari cercherà solo di stare più attento a non farsi beccare di nuovo...
> 
> ...


E nel caso si trattasse di una moglie come la penseresti?


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E nel caso si trattasse di una moglie come la penseresti?


esattamente all'opposto 

l'uomo può farsi 100 trombate con 100 donne diverse in un anno...la donna in un anno se ne può fare anche 200 ma con un unico uomo...

una donna che tradisce anche con sentimento potrebbe combinarla di nuovo...una donna che viene scoperta in una banale scappatella, se perdonata è più facile che non ci caschi più...per l'uomo è tutto al contrario...

le mie statistiche...


----------



## free (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io penso così: una storia di una notte può essere un episodio isolato...se già parliamo di "qualche" scappatella è imrpobabile che non riaccada, anche dopo un doloroso perdono...
> 
> capisco che sia molto più doloroso perdonare dopo un tradimento condito da sentimento rispetto ad una scopatella extra...ma se il lui in questione, dopo la storia decide di chiedere perdono evidentemente è ancora innamorato e probabilmente lavorerà duro per non cascarci più...mentre chi si è fatto solo l'avventura di sesso magari cercherà solo di stare più attento a non farsi beccare di nuovo...
> 
> ...



capisco il tuo punto di vista, anche se non capisco affatto come si possa avere una storia importante e tenere in piedi quella "vecchia"! se è importante, lo è e basta, hai voglia perdonare, è finita, almeno secondo me!
a meno che la storia importante si riveli anche "impossibile", per i più svariati motivi; ma in questo caso secondo me è ancora peggio, perchè il traditore ritorna sulla vecchia strada non perchè vuole chiudere la nuova storia, bensì perchè si rende conto che è impossibile continuarla! (schematizzando)

invece il traditore che ha un'avventura (non lo chiamerei andare a troie, che presuppone un pagamento etc., io intendevo la fine di una seratona, cose così) forse si rende conto della cazzata che ha fatto e che ha a casa la storia importante, e torna contrito (più o meno!)
non lo crocefiggerei per una scappatella, ma io ammetto di avere la mente particolarmente aperta, non lo crocefiggerei nemmeno per altre cose che per alcuni sono intollerabili


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> esattamente all'opposto
> 
> l'uomo può farsi 100 trombate con 100 donne diverse in un anno...la donna in un anno se ne può fare anche 200 ma con un unico uomo...
> 
> ...


Ne sono convinto anche io, purtroppo.
Una donna che dice "ti amo", va al momento.
Quando l'uomo lo dice e lo pensa, è più probabile che veda anche un futuro.


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> esattamente all'opposto
> 
> l'uomo può farsi 100 trombate con 100 donne diverse in un anno...la donna in un anno se ne può fare anche 200 ma con un unico uomo...
> 
> ...


uff co ste statistiche:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto anche io, purtroppo.
> Una donna che dice "ti amo", va al momento.
> *Quando l'uomo lo dice e lo pensa, è più probabile che veda anche un futuro*.


Ma quando mai...


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma quando mai...


Me l'ero persa sta chicca!  grazie che l'hai evidenziata.....la segno tra le perle di saggezza!:carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> capisco il tuo punto di vista, anche se non capisco affatto come si possa avere una storia importante e tenere in piedi quella "vecchia"! se è importante, lo è e basta, hai voglia perdonare, è finita, almeno secondo me!
> a meno che la storia importante si riveli anche "impossibile", per i più svariati motivi; ma in questo caso secondo me è ancora peggio, perchè il traditore ritorna sulla vecchia strada non perchè vuole chiudere la nuova storia, bensì perchè si rende conto che è impossibile continuarla! (schematizzando)
> 
> invece il traditore che ha un'avventura (non lo chiamerei andare a troie, che presuppone un pagamento etc., io intendevo la fine di una seratona, cose così) forse si rende conto della cazzata che ha fatto e che ha a casa la storia importante, e torna contrito (più o meno!)
> non lo crocefiggerei per una scappatella, ma io ammetto di avere la mente particolarmente aperta, non lo crocefiggerei nemmeno per altre cose che per alcuni sono intollerabili


ma io apprezzo il tuo modo di essere...ad alcuni uomini ci sta di perdonare qualche scappatella e le donne forti come te tengono in piedi le relazioni, e anzi ti dirò di più: le donne come te determinano gli equilibri del mondo...sarò esagerato, ma è grazie a donne come te se ancora ha senso parlare di amore, sentimenti, matrimonio e famiglia...

riguardo all'altro discorso...ci sono storie allo stesso tempo impossibili ma anche complicate per i sentimenti...come la mia: logisticamente impossibile visto che avrei dovuto chiudere una vita e aprirne un'altra, ma anche il cuore era diviso altrimenti ci avrei provato...


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> uff co ste statistiche:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


dai simy...sono nuovo del forum e sto cercando di costruirmi un'immagine...

...quella dello statistico non mi fa impazzire ma per adesso c'è questo


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Me l'ero persa sta chicca!  grazie che l'hai evidenziata.....la segno tra le perle di saggezza!:carneval:


Ti amo sei la donna della mia vita dopo di te mai più nessuna, devo continuare?


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ti amo sei la donna della mia vita dopo di te mai più nessuna, devo continuare?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no basta che sto in ufficio e mi fai licenziare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dai simy...sono nuovo del forum e sto cercando di costruirmi un'immagine...
> 
> ...quella dello statistico non mi fa impazzire ma per adesso c'è questo


dobbiamo pensare a qualcos'altro...gli statistici sono pallosi! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> dobbiamo pensare a qualcos'altro...gli statistici sono pallosi! :mrgreen:


...sono uno statistico pieno d'amore...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...sono uno statistico pieno d'amore...:mrgreen:


.....che è una proposta!!!!  


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:almeno m'hai fatto ridere và!


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Eppure*

Ma io posso capire e non condividere il pensiero di lothar...tanti anni di matrimonio....figli,quotidianetà,assuefazione,un tradimento ci può stare......!Ma cazzo qui sento storie di corna dopo relazioni di 6 mesi a 6 anni.....ma dai.....!Io direi a questi signori:Avete tanto il  gusto del proibito?Affrontate la vita soli cazzo....senza coinvolgere poveri ignari....trombatevele tutte da 18 anni...a 88anni....fate il cavolo che vi pare....senza menzogne..con le palle fra le mani.......!!E invece no,mille pretesti,mille scuse,mille alibi.....duemila cazzate......tipo"Tradire è nella natura dell'uomo"ma dov'è scritto?Siamo così primitivi?E l'intelletto?Ma dai non sbranateci i coioni con ste storie su.......non si può avere tutto.....!!!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> infatti caro lothar, quando c'è il consenso non è più "tradimento"...
> 
> odio inginocchiarmi anche moralmente...immagina se realmente potrei mai..
> 
> ...



Caro Cheater,mia moglie domenica se la rideva di gusto a vedere la''battaglia''tra la Ferilli e De  Sica..perche'pensa che io faccia,ma non ha le prove...e non vede l'ora di averle,perche'mi rende tutto indietro all'istante.naturalmente riderei pochissimo...

Concordo:chi va'a troie a pagamento non smette mai.e sopra tutto si abitua male..purtroppo vedo quelloc eh c'e'in genere sono bellissime e giovanissime..a me frega zero...che gusto c'e'a pagare???mahhhhh


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io posso capire e non condividere il pensiero di lothar...tanti anni di matrimonio....figli,quotidianetà,assuefazione,un tradimento ci può stare......!Ma cazzo qui sento storie di corna dopo relazioni di 6 mesi a 6 anni.....ma dai.....!Io direi a questi signori:Avete tanto il  gusto del proibito?Affrontate la vita soli cazzo....senza coinvolgere poveri ignari....trombatevele tutte da 18 anni...a 88anni....fate il cavolo che vi pare....senza menzogne..con le palle fra le mani.......!!E invece no,mille pretesti,mille scuse,mille alibi.....duemila cazzate......tipo"Tradire è nella natura dell'uomo"ma dov'è scritto?Siamo così primitivi?E l'intelletto?Ma dai non sbranateci i coioni con ste storie su.......non si può avere tutto.....!!!


Non sta scritto da nessuna parte, ma ripropongo la domanda anche a te:

Quanti dei tuoi conoscenti non hanno mai tradito? 

Non è bello, ma bisogna prenderne atto...farsi più donne piace a tutti, e molti non si trattengono nel farlo...

Va bene indignarsi ma occhio a fare troppo i moralisti: vorrei vedere il 40enne pieno di principi quando la 23enne di turno si lecca le labbra davanti a lui per farglielo vedere...


----------



## free (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma io apprezzo il tuo modo di essere...ad alcuni uomini ci sta di perdonare qualche scappatella e le donne forti come te tengono in piedi le relazioni, e anzi ti dirò di più: le donne come te determinano gli equilibri del mondo...sarò esagerato, ma è grazie a donne come te se ancora ha senso parlare di amore, sentimenti, matrimonio e famiglia...
> 
> riguardo all'altro discorso...ci sono storie allo stesso tempo impossibili ma anche complicate per i sentimenti...come la mia: logisticamente impossibile visto che avrei dovuto chiudere una vita e aprirne un'altra, ma anche il cuore era diviso altrimenti ci avrei provato...


ti ringrazio per le belle parole, ma non me le merito
in realtà la mia visione delle vita improntata alla libertà e alla tolleranza mi ha portato a sbagliare con il mio ex compagno, perchè indubbiamente ho sottovalutato un problema che lui aveva e che ha rovinato il nostro rapporto
quindi vedi che poi dipende da chi hai di fronte, il "mondo" non lo si tiene in equilibrio da soli!


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Si*

Si...il 40enne..davanti alla 20enne pensaovera troietta....sfortunato il fidanzatino.....!Poi pensa all'amore che prova per la sua donna e pensa che vuole solo lei....!Confondete il rispetto con la morale...!!!


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...il 40enne..davanti alla 20enne pensaovera troietta....sfortunato il fidanzatino.....!Poi pensa all'amore che prova per la sua donna e pensa che vuole solo lei....!Confondete il rispetto con la morale...!!!


il rispetto, purtroppo, va a farsi fottere quando una bella ghocchetta te la sbatte in faccia...non vale per tutti, ma per moltissimi si...

quando le donne dicono "gli uomini sono tutti uguali" non sbagliano, perchè non è generalizzare dire che tutti gli uomini vogliono andare a donne...è giusto distinguere il fedigrafo che se le cerca rispetto a quello che ci si ritrova, ed è anche giusto rivendicare la propria fedeltà come nel tuo caso (immagino che tu sia pienamente fedele) ma da qui a contestare un dato di fatto, quello che i tradimenti sono la normalità, ce ne vuole

chi parla è uno dotato di buoni principi, sposato per amore, che ha avuto diverse relazioni prima, che vive una relazione matrimoniale assortita e per nulla noiosa, che ha vissuto un fidanzamento pre-matrimonio intenso e pieno di particolari...uno che pensava "tradire? potrei facilmente ma non mi frega"...poi all'improvviso spunta una dall'america e perdo la testa...

...in poche parole, 23enne con tette sode e sguardo ammiccante o 40enne matura con fascino ammaliante, se una donna vuole può ottenere qualsiasi uomo al mondo...nessuno escluso...il marito totalmente fedele è solo uno che non se la va a cercare e che ha la fortuna di non avere tentazioni di nessun genere...un caso più unico che raro...

la donna se vuole sa resistere alla tentazione...perchè sa che pur avendola rifiutata, quando vorrà potrà prendersela...per l'uomo è diverso in quanto una tentazione lasciata può essere persa per sempre...


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Ma....*

Nei tuoi discorsi in parte condivisibili non parli di amore....!!Io ti dico:un uomo innammorato gaurda le altre donne....e lì si ferma!!!il resto....son belle chiacchere!!!


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nei tuoi discorsi in parte condivisibili non parli di amore....!!Io ti dico:un uomo innammorato gaurda le altre donne....e lì si ferma!!!il resto....son belle chiacchere!!!


quindi secondo te chi tradisce non è innamorato, o meglio, non ama la propria donna...

allora sono pochissimi ad amare...oppure sono pochissimi a tradire...

la realtà ritengo stia in mezzo...si tradisce per milioni di ragioni ma paradossalmente la ragione meno diffusa è "la mancanza di amore" in quanto chi non ama più non perde tempo a tradire: molla la moglie e basta, oppure va con altre liberamente senza nemmeno far troppo per nasconderlo

alla base del tradimento, invece, c'è proprio il sentimento per la propria donna/uomo...altrimenti, per definizione, viene meno la parola stessa...

sarò cinico e sgarbato...ma la storia de "un uomo innamorato non tradisce" me pare na gran stronxata...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quindi secondo te chi tradisce non è innamorato, o meglio, non ama la propria donna...
> 
> allora sono pochissimi ad amare...oppure sono pochissimi a tradire...
> 
> ...


ottimo!!!!!!mi associo.......qua'tutti vivono di assiomi,ma la vita reale e'un'altra,io e te lo sappiamo.
Certo che l'uomo innamorato tradisce...e perche'non dovrebbe??


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *quindi secondo te chi tradisce non è innamorato, o meglio, non ama la propria donna...*se ami non tradisci. Altrimenti è una concezione di amore tutta tua. Vuoi la riprova? Parlane alla tua compagna, vedi se ti comprende... se comprende il tuo ammooooooore. Se la concezione dell'amore è solo quella che hai tu, che sia libera di essere espressa.
> 
> *allora sono pochissimi ad amare...*oppure sono pochissimi a tradire...
> ne sono convintissimo
> ...


Commenti in rosso sul testo nero


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Ehhh*

Normale....è molto difficile accettare di non amare più il proprio patner.....!E se permetti,le stronzate son quelle che ti racconti tu...per ricondurre la tua situazione ad una condizione di pseudo normalità......!!Però ammetto che le storielle che ti racconti..son ben argomentate.....!Vuoi sapere il finale?Un giorno....i nodi vengono al pettine.....il castello di carta cede.....e la vita bussa alla tua porta presentandoti il conto.....è così per tutti.....io aspetto sereno.....chi si racconta stronzate...un pò meno....!


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Commenti in rosso sul testo nero


io nei dettagli posso anche condividere le tue spiegazioni...ma la base non cambia e se ti guardi intorno te ne accorgerai:
le persone che amano le poprie mogli/mariti sono tantissime...ma allo stesso tempo in tantissimi tradiscono...non c'azzecca una cippa l'amore con il tradimento sessuale...ci sono milioni, miliardi, triliardi di ragioni ma non l'amore...

se mi dici "farsi l'amante" allora possiamo parlarne, anche se pure li ho le mie idee...ma a riguardo delle scappatelle, della scopata occasionale, non c'è argomentazione: l'uomo, se può, lo fa...e magari è anche più innamorato della propria moglie di quanto pensiamo...è stronxo, infame, vile e vigliacco...quello che vuoi...ma non puoi assolutamente dare per scontato che non ami la propria moglie...

...l'abbinamento tradimento/non amare la moglie, perdonami, ma mi sa di bigotto...roba da chiesa e non mastico...


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Normale....è molto difficile accettare di non amare più il proprio patner.....!E se permetti,le stronzate son quelle che ti racconti tu...per ricondurre la tua situazione ad una condizione di pseudo normalità......!!Però ammetto che le storielle che ti racconti..son ben argomentate.....!Vuoi sapere il finale?Un giorno....i nodi vengono al pettine.....il castello di carta cede.....e la vita bussa alla tua porta presentandoti il conto.....è così per tutti.....io aspetto sereno.....chi si racconta stronzate...un pò meno....!


quali storielle???

io una ne ho avuta...e già il conto lo sto pagando...

scommetto che sei molto religioso


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Certo*

Vedi tu hai bisogno di vedere l'anormalità dove c'è amore e rispetto....e di vedere la normalità dove non c'è un beneamato cazzo..o solo quello....!Bè se ti sei convinto di questo...cavoli tuoi.....ma non pretenderai di convicere altri vero?


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io nei dettagli posso anche condividere le tue spiegazioni...ma la base non cambia e se ti guardi intorno te ne accorgerai:
> le persone che amano le poprie mogli/mariti sono tantissime...ma allo stesso tempo in tantissimi tradiscono...non c'azzecca una cippa l'amore con il tradimento sessuale...ci sono milioni, miliardi, triliardi di ragioni ma non l'amore...
> 
> se mi dici "farsi l'amante" allora possiamo parlarne, anche se pure li ho le mie idee...ma a riguardo delle scappatelle, della scopata occasionale, non c'è argomentazione: l'uomo, se può, lo fa...e magari è anche più innamorato della propria moglie di quanto pensiamo...è stronxo, infame, vile e vigliacco...quello che vuoi...ma non puoi assolutamente dare per scontato che non ami la propria moglie...
> ...


Ok, ma io non voglio questionare sull'amore.
Perchè ciò che per me è amore, non lo è per te.
E' un sentimento molto soggettivo.
Il discorso che faccio è questo:

supponiamo io sia un traditore. Eppure amo la mia compagna. E possa morire chi ne dubita. Io SO COSA PROVO E NESSUNO SI PERMETTA A NEGARLO. Perchè lo provo io.

Ok, ma io tradisco, e la mia compagna non lo sa.

Ora, nessuno nega che tu ami a modo tuo, io non sono nessuno per giudicarti.
Ma qualcuno può giudicarti. I tuoi genitori? Nemmeno. E' la compagna al tuo fianco.
Nel momento in cui io, che la amo, e sono traditore, so che lei mi capisce, io ho trovato la mia oasi. Vivo il mio amore per come lo intendo io. Per me non esiste un'altra forma d'amore.

Fino a quando, seduto ad un tavolo con la mia compagna e amici in coppia non si parla di questo. E loro parlano di amore, che non si perdona se si scopre il traditore, e la mia compagna dice lo stesso.
E io, sono poi davvero convinto che non dicendo nulla, stando zitto, stia dimostrando onestà? Sì, amo a mio modo, ma la mia compagna non percepisce quel modo, non lo accetta: la sto ingannando. LEI, GLI ALTRI NON SE NE FOTTONO UN CAZZO DI CHI SONO IO E COME LA PENSO.

Fino a quando non scopro che quello che penso e faccio io non lo fa la mia compagna. E che succede poi? Sono poi io a rivendicare l'amore per come invece lo intendono altri?

E allora, cosa intendo per amore? Quando vorrei avere io, o quando vorrebbe avere lei?


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Cheater*

Odio la chiesa  e non ci vado mai....!Al contempo mi stanno tremendamente sui coioni i mistificatori....e quelli che vedono la normalità dove non c'è......per fini propri!!Io sono quello che a 4 mesi dal matrimonio....dopo 5 anni di storia....ha mandato a puttane tutto....compresa l'amante di 38 anni..io ne avevo 27.....!!Son ripartito da capo e da solo bello mio.....mi son raccontato mesi e mesi di cazzate come fai tu....poi....ho preso il coraggio a due mani....ho capito la diferenza fra amore ed affettività...ho sofferto e ho pagato....e son il soggetto meno indicato per recepire certe cazzate credimi....ne ho combinate parecchie....!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Insomma*

Insomma.....quì' dentro troverai più di qualcuno pronto a sposare certe"Teorie".....dopo qualche anno chi più chi meno....son tutti lì con i cocci di una storia fra le mani.......!!!


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, ma io non voglio questionare sull'amore.
> Perchè ciò che per me è amore, non lo è per te.
> E' un sentimento molto soggettivo.
> Il discorso che faccio è questo:
> ...


prendi i/le pornostar...quelli trombano tutti i giorni con centinaia di altre persone...poi se chiedi "ahhh no, io sono fedele...che c'entra, il lavoro è lavoro"...scelte, fatte dalla coppia e noi non possiamo sindacare...così come le coppie così dette aperte, che se capita non si sconvolgono...
...nessuna morale, ognuno faccia come gli pare...ma se chiedi a me non potrei mai...preferisco ragionare se mai scoprirrò di avere subito un tradimento che non accettare di essere FREE

per me l'amore non è soggettivo ma anzi TOTALMENTE OGGETTIVO...non c'è amore a modo tuo o mio...c'è solo l'amore, punto...poi, ovviamente, ci sono i dettagli della relazione...chi tromba con chi vuole e fa la casa felice, chi non tromba mai e si fa le seghe in bagno...chi se capita e chi non ci pensa ma poi succede e boooommmm, sei nei casini...

io amo e punto a rispettare la donna che amo...ma se un giorno mi dovessi ritrovare la segretaria sotto la scrivania che mi apre i pantaloni...behhh, potrei anche impegnarmi a rifiutare, ma di sicuro se non ci riuscirò non sarà perchè improvvisamente non amo più mia moglie...cioè, che cavolata è questa???


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Cheater*

Tu è da un pò che non ami tua moglie.....ne riparliamo fra qualche anno......!!:up:


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> prendi i/le pornostar...quelli trombano tutti i giorni con centinaia di altre persone...poi se chiedi "ahhh no, io sono fedele...che c'entra, il lavoro è lavoro"...scelte, fatte dalla coppia e noi non possiamo sindacare...così come le coppie così dette aperte, che se capita non si sconvolgono...
> ...nessuna morale, ognuno faccia come gli pare...ma se chiedi a me non potrei mai...preferisco ragionare se mai scoprirrò di avere subito un tradimento che non accettare di essere FREE
> 
> per me l'amore non è soggettivo ma anzi TOTALMENTE OGGETTIVO...non c'è amore a modo tuo o mio...c'è solo l'amore, punto...poi, ovviamente, ci sono i dettagli della relazione...chi tromba con chi vuole e fa la casa felice, chi non tromba mai e si fa le seghe in bagno...chi se capita e chi non ci pensa ma poi succede e boooommmm, sei nei casini...
> ...


Però parli di oggettività, un termine che presuppone una universalità di parere, una situazione che tutti possano vedere e capire, senza mettere in mezzo i propri pensieri e le proprie vedute (soggettive).

Io ti ripeto: se la segretaria vuole fare quello e tu ci stai, ma ami tua moglie, io ci credo. Non è un semplice pompino a cambiare un sentimento. Ma è soggettivo, per te. E' soggettivo per tua moglie.
Raccontalo a tua moglie, capirai quanto è davvero oggettiva la situazione che non potevi non rifiutare.
Poi ti starai sempre a chiedere: che ho fatto, che ho fatto. Era meglio se stavo zitto, che riguardava solo me (soggettivo)


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Odio la chiesa  e non ci vado mai....!Al contempo mi stanno tremendamente sui coioni i mistificatori....e quelli che vedono la normalità dove non c'è......per fini propri!!Io sono quello che a 4 mesi dal matrimonio....dopo 5 anni di storia....ha mandato a puttane tutto....compresa l'amante di 38 anni..io ne avevo 27.....!!Son ripartito da capo e da solo bello mio.....mi son raccontato mesi e mesi di cazzate come fai tu....poi....ho preso il coraggio a due mani....ho capito la diferenza fra amore ed affettività...ho sofferto e ho pagato....e son il soggetto meno indicato per recepire certe cazzate credimi....ne ho combinate parecchie....!!


secondo me sei troppo inkazzato con il mondo per essere obbiettivo...

io non voglio convincere nessuno...dare l'impressione di volerlo fare è la cosa che più mi da fastidio perchè odio proprio la gente che punta sempre a convincermi...sopratutto su fattori soggettivi come questi

tu hai la tua esperienza e le tue deduzioni da essa...non pensare che siano tutte uguali...le cazzate che ti sei raccontato tu sono diverse dalle mie, così come magari il tuo concetto di amore rispetto al mio...

io sono pienamente cosciente di ciò che posso perdere e guadagnare nella mia vita, in questo momento...non dare per scontato di saperne di più solo perchè hai sofferto...


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> secondo me sei troppo inkazzato con il mondo per essere obbiettivo...
> 
> io non voglio convincere nessuno...dare l'impressione di volerlo fare è la cosa che più mi da fastidio perchè odio proprio la gente che punta sempre a convincermi*...sopratutto su fattori soggettivi come questi*
> 
> ...


Ma non avevi detto che l'amore è soggettivo?


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu è da un pò che non ami tua moglie.....ne riparliamo fra qualche anno......!!:up:


interessante...cosa te lo fa dedurre???


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Io??*

Io non son incazzato....!Son schifato....dalla gente!!Saperne di più??A me basta sapere quello che so...sei tu che più che convincere gli altri cerchi di convincere te stesso.....te ne accorgerai fra qualche anno....!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Cheater*

Da quello che scrivi.....e come scrivi.....!!!:up:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu è da un pò che non ami tua moglie.....ne riparliamo fra qualche anno......!!:up:


Caro Oscuro sei persona intelligente e diretta,ma ora esageri....lo vuoi capire o no,che amiamo e tradiamo allegramente??Quando diventi cosi'non cambi piu'....esempio..prima riunione di lavoro da strettissimo parente,notata segretaria che non avevo mai visto.....sono stato li'li' per chiedere lumi..una volta non l'avrei mai fatto.


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma non avevi detto che l'amore è soggettivo?


l'amore si, la penso così...ma le situazioni sono molteplici e i modi di vivere le relazioni pure

ad esempio:
io personalmente ho sempre fatto molta attenzione alla sensazione che provo un attimo dopo aver finito di fare sesso...lì ho sempre capito se amavo o meno quella donna...la maggior parte delle volte la sensazione provata era desiderio di stare solo, tranquillo, senza quella donna di fianco...

...tutte le volte invece che sentivo desidero di stare insieme, abbracciati ecc..ho capito che era amore...è successo 3 volte in vita mia...cioè non 3 singoli episodi, con 3 donne


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> l'amore si, la penso così...ma le situazioni sono molteplici e i modi di vivere le relazioni pure
> 
> ad esempio:
> io personalmente ho sempre fatto molta attenzione alla sensazione che provo un attimo dopo aver finito di fare sesso...lì ho sempre capito se amavo o meno quella donna...la maggior parte delle volte la sensazione provata era desiderio di stare solo, tranquillo, senza quella donna di fianco...
> ...


Ho scritto soggettivo, ma è un errore, volevo dire *oggettivo*, riferendomi all'altro tuo post


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Lothar*

Tu si......e sei sereno......e si vede.....!Ma gaurda questo che teorie...... ti sembra sereno??:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivi.....e come scrivi.....!!!:up:


troppo facile così...o argomento oppure eviti di sentenziare a caxxo di cane...

ripeto...troppo inkazzato per essere obbiettivo...pensi di averle viste e sentite tutte...e magari in realtà non hai visto granchè...


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> l'amore si, la penso così...ma le situazioni sono molteplici e i modi di vivere le relazioni pure
> 
> ad esempio:
> io personalmente ho sempre fatto molta attenzione alla sensazione che provo un attimo dopo aver finito di fare sesso...lì ho sempre capito se amavo o meno quella donna...la maggior parte delle volte la sensazione provata era desiderio di stare solo, tranquillo, senza quella donna di fianco...
> ...


Sai io capivo che era amore quando si usciva insieme e la mia mano cercava sempre il suo contatto. In continuazione.
Affacciati ad una balconata? Non esisteva al fianco separati. Io sentivo il bisogno di cingerla da dietro.
Il bisogno. Quello per me era amore.
In macchina, mentre guidavo, allungare la mano e tenerle la sua, giocarci con le sue unghie. Poi portarla sulle sue gambe e accarezzarle con le sue stesse mani...

So pazzò, lo so


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Si*

Bà...a me sembri tu a non aver visto un granchè..... mi rivedo molto in te a 27 anni.....ora ne ho 40....la differenza e sostanziale.....!Quando il tuo mondo crollerà ne riparliamo.......!!


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bà...a me sembri tu a non aver visto un granchè..... mi rivedo molto in te a 27 anni.....ora ne ho 40....la differenza e sostanziale.....!Quando il tuo mondo crollerà ne riparliamo.......!!


il mio mondo è già crollato...fammi pensare...2 volte...di anni ne ho 35, magari sono un immaturo cronico ma anagraficamente siamo parenti, no???

ma dimmi dimmi...insegnami...cosa non avrei visto a tuo parere rispetto a te???


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bà...a me sembri tu a non aver visto un granchè..... mi rivedo molto in te a 27 anni.....ora ne ho 40....la differenza e sostanziale.....!Quando il tuo mondo crollerà ne riparliamo.......!!


aspetta Oscuro frena..io leggo poco e male,,se capisco bene lui ha avuto una storia e l'ha chiusa.Non gufare ti prego...
quando sento parlare di mondo che crolla...io ci sono dentro ancor sai


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai io capivo che era amore quando si usciva insieme e la mia mano cercava sempre il suo contatto. In continuazione.
> Affacciati ad una balconata? Non esisteva al fianco separati. Io sentivo il bisogno di cingerla da dietro.
> Il bisogno. Quello per me era amore.
> In macchina, mentre guidavo, allungare la mano e tenerle la sua, giocarci con le sue unghie. Poi portarla sulle sue gambe e accarezzarle con le sue stesse mani...
> ...


non sei pazzo, sei molto romantico e giusto...anche io ho vissuto queste emozioni...il discorso "dopo sesso" era una sorta di conferma sui miei sentimenti...quei 10 secondi dopo l'orgasmo erano e sono tutt'oggi fondamentali per me per capire il mio sentimento...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Oscuro*

Ognuno è norma di sè stesso...
Quello che per te è normale, non lo può essere per altre persone.
Ma hai ragione.
Tu sei lo zoccolo duro.
Come sai noi umani siamo bravissimi a tacitare la coscienza dicendo, tanto lo fanno tutti no?

Ma il concetto di normalità muta da situazione a situazione...


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non sei pazzo, sei molto romantico e giusto...anche io ho vissuto queste emozioni...il discorso "dopo sesso" era una sorta di conferma sui miei sentimenti...quei 10 secondi dopo l'orgasmo erano e sono tutt'oggi fondamentali per me per capire il mio sentimento...


Per il dopo sesso, forse noi uomini siamo estremamente simili.
Forse perchè ci sentiamo davvero svuotata, letteralmente, anche fisicamente svuotiamo.
Anche a me capitava di rimanere distante, e magari di accendermi una sigaretta, come nei film.

Penso sia fisiologico :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non sei pazzo, sei molto romantico e giusto...anche io ho vissuto queste emozioni...il discorso "dopo sesso" era una sorta di conferma sui miei sentimenti...quei 10 secondi dopo l'orgasmo erano e sono tutt'oggi fondamentali per me per capire il mio sentimento...


Pure per me.....se ingoia mi ama, se sputa è una zoccola 



Scusate, volevo partecipare, mi ritiro immediatamente in buon ordine. Anche oggi ho perso una mirabile occasione per rimanere in silenzio.


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*bhoo*

Non saprei....il problema non è quante volte crolla il tuo mondo....!La questione è capire il perchè?è sentirsi un uomo migliore quando ti rialzi......!!Cadere per poi tornare ad esser quello che eravamo prima significa esser stupidi o no?Poi...noi uomini caro cheater siamo migliori di quel che credi...non siam cani in calore.....pronti ad accoppiarsi......non siam zerbini appecoronati davanti ad una figa....forse quel tipo di uomo sei tu....io non mi ci rivedo......!!Mi son preso la briga di dire no più volte....do un valore a me stesso......basso o alto che sia....!Vabbè ma con te parlare di valori.....lasciam stare...!!


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ognuno è norma di sè stesso...
> Quello che per te è normale, non lo può essere per altre persone.
> Ma hai ragione.
> Tu sei lo zoccolo duro.
> ...


se ti riferisci a me ti sbagli...io non mi pulisco la coscienza pensando che tutti tradiscono almeno una volta...anzi, se proprio devo buttarne una, da persona che ama vivere lontano dalle consuetudini preferirei essere totalmente fedele anche per questa ragione, oltre ai discorsi di amore, rispetto e fedeltà...

il tutto nasce da una mia personale convinzione: tutti o quasi almeno una volta affrontano un tradimento, chi lo subisce e chi lo effettua, e chi entrambe...in più, chi tradisce non lo fa certo per mancanza di amore...

...ohhh, io la penso così...non vi voglio convincere...


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non saprei....il problema non è quante volte crolla il tuo mondo....!La questione è capire il perchè?è sentirsi un uomo migliore quando ti rialzi......!!Cadere per poi tornare ad esser quello che eravamo prima significa esser stupidi o no?Poi...noi uomini caro cheater siamo migliori di quel che credi...non siam cani in calore.....pronti ad accoppiarsi......non siam zerbini appecoronati davanti ad una figa....*forse quel tipo di uomo sei tu*....io non mi ci rivedo......!!Mi son preso la briga di dire no più volte....do un valore a me stesso......basso o alto che sia....!*Vabbè ma con te parlare di valori*.....lasciam stare...!!


ma non è che mi confondi con qualcun altro??? 

a me piace la topa, e pure molto...ma storie extraconiugali ne ho avute solo una...si, intensa e condita da sentimenti, ma una...quella dell'americana con figlio, ricordi??? o mi hai preso per "er mignattaro" de noantri???


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma non è che mi confondi con qualcun altro???
> 
> a me piace la topa, e pure molto...ma storie extraconiugali ne ho avute solo una...si, intensa e condita da sentimenti, ma una...quella dell'americana con figlio, ricordi??? o mi hai preso per "er mignattaro" de noantri???


Forse c'è un pò di confusione dovuta al champagne.
Anche il Conte non si riferiva a te


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Forse c'è un pò di confusione dovuta al champagne.
> Anche il Conte non si riferiva a te


confermo...champagne a "minkia piena" quest'anno...piccoli piaceri di vita


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*No*

No io parlo di te...sei quello che, anche se ami ti faresti fare un pompino dalla segretaria giusto?Non siam tutti così....per fortuna.....!!


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> No io parlo di te...sei quello che, anche se ami ti faresti fare un pompino dalla segretaria giusto?Non siam tutti così....per fortuna.....!!


premesso che io non posso garantire di saper scrivere, non possiamo nemmeno completamente escludere che possa essere invece tu a non saper leggere...

io non ho detto che mi farei fare pompe dalla segretaria...ho usato un esempio per dire che se capitasse non sarebbe per mancanza di amore per mia moglie...anche perchè segretaria non ne ho 

comunque sua santità stia tranquillo...non sono tutti come me fortunatamente, e nemmeno tutti come lei!!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Eh...Cheater*

Ehh ma io son contento..di non far parte della massa.....!Mi sembra fai uso del plurale spesso e volentieri.....tanto fanno tutti così,son tutti così....!Io parlo per me....non ho bisogno di un termine di paragone per sapere ciò che è giusto da ciò che è sbagliato......e comunque gli altri non sarebbero un termine di paragone appropriato....non credi?Per la santità devo ancora fare tanta strada.....quando esci dall'inferno,anche il purgatorio ti sembra un paradiso.......!!:up:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ehh ma io son contento..di non far parte della massa.....!Mi sembra fai uso del plurale spesso e volentieri.....tanto fanno tutti così,son tutti così....!Io parlo per me....non ho bisogno di un termine di paragone per sapere ciò che è giusto da ciò che è sbagliato......e comunque gli altri non sarebbero un termine di paragone appropriato....non credi?Per la santità devo ancora fare tanta strada.....quando esci dall'inferno,anche il purgatorio ti sembra un paradiso.......!!:up:


Oscuro ma allora che vita e'??sempre la stessa donna,non guardare le altre per strada,occhio al Jack Daniels che fa male,fai i 130 in autostrada,non sorpassare con la linea continua.....

ti devo corrompere...Conte aiuto.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure per me.....se ingoia mi ama, se sputa è una zoccola
> 
> 
> 
> Scusate, volevo partecipare, mi ritiro immediatamente in buon ordine. Anche oggi ho perso una mirabile occasione per rimanere in silenzio.



Io ti stimo tantissimo!


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*Lothar*

Magari.....Ho una macchina da 340 cv....vado spesso e volentieri oltre i 130....per diletto e per servizio.....!!Poi..son un accanito scommetitore....adoro tutto ciò che è velocità...quando posso le due manche di superbike a vallelunga non me le faccio mancare.....!!!Cosa vuoi farci.....non mi interessa il tradimento per ora.....adoro i bei culi....ma mi piace quello della mia donna.....grave?????E me ne sbatto altamente di quello che dicono e fanno gli altri.....non mi sento peggiore o migliore se fanno come me o non fanno come me......!Una vita di per se adrenalinica.....la mia perversione?la FEDELTà PER ORA.....!!


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io amo e punto a rispettare la donna che amo...ma se un giorno mi dovessi ritrovare la segretaria sotto la scrivania che mi apre i pantaloni...behhh, potrei anche impegnarmi a rifiutare, ma di sicuro se non ci riuscirò non sarà perchè improvvisamente non amo più mia moglie...cioè, che cavolata è questa???


Certo che da uno che si diceva innamorato dell'americana. La ragazza oltreoceano ha avuto la vista lunga. Stai scrivendo delle banalità che nemmeno sui giornaletti più trash.


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2011)

*mK*

Appunto....!Però convinto lui.....!!:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari.....Ho una macchina da 340 cv....vado spesso e volentieri oltre i 130....per diletto e per servizio.....!!Poi..son un accanito scommetitore....adoro tutto ciò che è velocità...quando posso le due manche di superbike a vallelunga non me le faccio mancare.....!!!Cosa vuoi farci.....non mi interessa il tradimento per ora.....adoro i bei culi....ma mi piace quello della mia donna.....grave?????E me ne sbatto altamente di quello che dicono e fanno gli altri.....non mi sento peggiore o migliore se fanno come me o non fanno come me......!Una vita di per se adrenalinica.....la mia perversione?la FEDELTà PER ORA.....!!


e'vero che hai un mostro di potenza...i miei 210cv arrossiscono...ahahahhahah...anch'io gabbo qualche volta il tutor...se mi beccano penso straccino la patente li per li'.
Bravo comunque,ti stimo perche'non cambi di una virgola il tuo pensiero,anch'io lo faccio.


----------



## bastardo dentro (27 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non saprei....il problema non è quante volte crolla il tuo mondo....!La questione è capire il perchè?è sentirsi un uomo migliore quando ti rialzi......!!Cadere per poi tornare ad esser quello che eravamo prima significa esser stupidi o no?Poi...noi uomini caro cheater siamo migliori di quel che credi...non siam cani in calore.....pronti ad accoppiarsi......non siam zerbini appecoronati davanti ad una figa....forse quel tipo di uomo sei tu....io non mi ci rivedo......!!Mi son preso la briga di dire no più volte....do un valore a me stesso......basso o alto che sia....!Vabbè ma con te parlare di valori.....lasciam stare...!!



questo è giusto. Oscuro, dopo tutto, ha ragione. possiamo raccontarci mille balle ma ha semplificato ed azzeccato. ci si deve astenere per rispetto per il partner ma anche per la considerazione di se stessi. anche io a volte giro attorno a mille attenuanti, la pressione, le responsabilità, mille cose ma se stacchi per un attimo la testa da tutto e cerchi di volgere l'attenzione dove è giusto scopri che nel perseguire un progetto di condivisione, di famiglia si sta meglio. c'è chi è più sereno in questa scelta, chi è più combattutto chi ha milioni di occasioni, per lavoro per racomandazioni per mille motivi per cui trovi sempre una donna disponibile, ma la vera vittoria è non approfittarne. io lavoro su questo concetto, mi masturbo spesso e ogni tanto guardo anche qualche video porno, però mi tengo lontano dalle situazioni "pericolose" so che sono debole e cerco di resistere e, con gli anni, sarà che dopo i 40 la potenza sessuale diminuisce, però emerge il valore di non buttarsi via e non ubriacarsi di una serie di momenti fine a se stessi... poi ognuno è diverso e io sono un fan di erodoto e del relativismo culturale e fintanto che non si rompono i coglioni al prossimo si può fare ciò che si vuole sempre che si sia disposti a pagarne le conseguenze morali e materiali ....

bastardo dentro


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che da uno che si diceva innamorato dell'americana. La ragazza oltreoceano ha avuto la vista lunga. Stai scrivendo delle banalità che nemmeno sui giornaletti più trash.


eh che ti devo dire...sarete saggi voi...

cioè vi siete veramente fissati con sta storia...uno fa un esempio banale, cosciente di farlo banale, e viene fuori il paragone con la storia d'amore...mahhhhh...da rimanere basiti...

vediamo se riesco a spiegarlo in "stampatello" stile primina:

IO NON TRADISCO MIA MOGLIE, IO HO AVUTO UNA STORIA E BASTA...SEMMAI, E RIBADISCO SEMMAI, DOVESSI MAI COMBINARE UNA CAVOLATA, E LO DICO PERCHè LE OCCASIONI NON SONO MANCATE E SONO STATO GIORNI A DESIDERARLE DI AVERLE FATTE, NON SARà PERCHè NON AMO PIù MA SEMPLICEMENTE PERCHè SARà VENUTA MENO LA MIA BUONA FORZA DI VOLONTà

non c'entra un caxxo l'amore con il tradimento...un traditore può essere stronxo o anche molto stronxo ma non sta scritto da nessuna parte che in quanto fedifrago non sia più innamorato della moglie...queste sono favolette che vi insegnavano le suore, gli uomini sono SIAMO diversi...ci sono uomini che tradiscono, la maggior parte, e uomini che non tradiscono ma in entrambe i casi non c'entra l'amore...l'uomo tradisce perchè vuole gnocca extra, punto e basta...ovviamente ogni caso fa storia a se e ci sono uomini che in realtà sono insoddisfatti, infelici, disamorati ecc..ma di base il principio del tradimento maschile è "voglio trombarmi un'altra" oppure "quella provocava e non ho resistito"

"chi ama non tradisce"...che stronxata...


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> "chi ama non tradisce"...che stronxata...


Ma io, non per aprire un flame, penso che su questa frase ci sia tanto da discutere.

Non è banale questa affermazione. Ma la rigirerei così.

Chi ama *può* tradire: *l'affermazione è vera*. Io ci credo.

Il punto è: la persona tradita accetterebbe questa situazione? Perchè se lei è la prima a dire: tu mi hai tradito, non mi ami, c'è poco poi da discuterne. Perchè vale il suo pensiero sulla continuazione della storia, *per quanto amore il traditore possa provare*.

Se l'è giocata, punto. Mea culpa.


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma io, non per aprire un flame, penso che su questa frase ci sia tanto da discutere.
> 
> Non è banale questa affermazione. Ma la rigirerei così.
> 
> ...


io sono d'accordissimo con te...ma già stai approfondendo la questione...

qui il punto era "chi ama non tradisce"...e trovo questa frase la più grande banalità dell'universo, peggio della mia banalità sull'ipotetica fellatio della segretaria sotto la scrivania...

cioè mi sembra una frase da kandy kandy oppure da corso prematrimoniale...voglio dire, la storia è fatta di storici e famosi tradimenti poi sfociati in pentimento e qui mi si dice che chi ama non tradisce...mahhhhh...

sparare sentenze a cavolo..."tu hai tradito e quindi non ami più la tua compagna"...ma quando mai, cavolate col botto...mi sta bene che qualcuno dubiti su di me, in quanto mi sono sentimentalmente legato all'altra...ma in generale sostenere che il tradimento sia ESCLUSIVAMENTE figlio di un disamore è ridicolo...


----------



## Niko74 (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> eh che ti devo dire...sarete saggi voi...
> 
> cioè vi siete veramente fissati con sta storia...uno fa un esempio banale, cosciente di farlo banale, e viene fuori il paragone con la storia d'amore...mahhhhh...da rimanere basiti...
> 
> ...


Vero...tu non tradisci tua moglie....ADESSO ma l'hai fatto. Punto. Non fare come Lothar che "i traditori sono altri" "io qua...io là". Tu vai con un'altra donna = tu tradisci tua moglie....non è cosi difficile l'equazione 


Riguardo l'ultima perla di saggezza che ho evidenziato: prova a chiedere a tua moglie se è una stronzata o meno.....


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Vero...tu non tradisci tua moglie....ADESSO ma l'hai fatto. Punto. Non fare come Lothar che "i traditori sono altri" "io qua...io là". Tu vai con un'altra donna = tu tradisci tua moglie....non è cosi difficile l'equazione
> 
> 
> Riguardo l'ultima perla di saggezza che ho evidenziato: prova a chiedere a tua moglie se è una stronzata o meno.....


volevo solo distinguermi dagli abituè...per carità, io sono un traditore...

mia moglie è la prima a sostenere che è una stronxata...sa benissimo che il tradimento spesso è solo cedere ad una tentazione sessuale...non per questo è giustificabile o plausibile, ma comunque l'amore è un argomento a parte...

comunque va bene...nessuno deve convincere nessuno...

...ma non nego che mi sorprende non poco vedere così tanta gente che ancora crede in amore=fedeltà certa...contenti voi...


----------



## monica (27 Dicembre 2011)

*tradimento*

il mio uomo è un gran bastardo, la sua passione sono le escort. come cazz si può fare per cercare di redimere un uomo simile?? si non c'è dubbio siamo tutti cornuti prima o poi.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

monica ha detto:


> il mio uomo è un gran bastardo, la sua passione sono le escort. *come cazz si può fare per cercare di redimere un uomo simile??* si non c'è dubbio siamo tutti cornuti prima o poi.


Perchè gli dai il piacere di avere una donna che lo trovi in casa?
Ne stanno tanti migliori in giro...

Mea culpa.


----------



## The Cheater (27 Dicembre 2011)

monica ha detto:


> il mio uomo è un gran bastardo, la sua passione sono le escort. come cazz si può fare per cercare di redimere un uomo simile?? si non c'è dubbio siamo tutti cornuti prima o poi.


Non c'è modo...liberatene perché è meglio...oppure te lo tieni così

Non cambierà...anche se con le ultime della manovra monti le escort soffriranno


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se ti riferisci a me ti sbagli...io non mi pulisco la coscienza pensando che tutti tradiscono almeno una volta...anzi, se proprio devo buttarne una, da persona che ama vivere lontano dalle consuetudini preferirei essere totalmente fedele anche per questa ragione, oltre ai discorsi di amore, rispetto e fedeltà...
> 
> il tutto nasce da una mia personale convinzione: tutti o quasi almeno una volta affrontano un tradimento, chi lo subisce e chi lo effettua, e chi entrambe...in più, chi tradisce non lo fa certo per mancanza di amore...
> 
> ...ohhh, io la penso così...non vi voglio convincere...


Io facevo una considerazione di ordine generale...tutto lì.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non c'è modo...liberatene perché è meglio...oppure te lo tieni così
> 
> Non cambierà...anche se con le ultime della manovra monti le escort soffriranno


Anche perchè uno che va con le escort...

Ma avete visto i siti dove si possono contattare? Visto che femmine?
E' come rinunciare a guidare una Ferrari, quando conosci il gusto di portarne una :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Dicembre 2011)

Secondo me ha ragione the Cheater: si può tradire pur amando il proprio compagno


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Secondo me ha ragione the Cheater: si può tradire pur amando il proprio compagno


e'1 anno che lo scrivo


----------



## oscuro (28 Dicembre 2011)

*Ma*

Ma non è una questione di ragione...anche perchè la ragione, molti, vedi Cheater, se la costruiscono per fini personali....!!!Io parlo di Amore con la A maiuscola....è il mio modo di amare......e di ridicolo ci vedo poco......!Poi sembra ci sia chi ama e tradisce....bè...per rispetto perchè non c'è amore senza rispetto dovrebbe dirlo al proprio patner..........credo che sarebbe poco interessato ad esser amato così......!Bè come la rigirate.... c'è sempre una grave distonia.......!!


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche perchè uno che va con le escort...
> 
> Ma avete visto i siti dove si possono contattare? Visto che femmine?
> E' come rinunciare a guidare una Ferrari, quando conosci il gusto di portarne una :mrgreen:



è scomodissima da guidare la ferrari!
la escort non so proprio


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche perchè uno che va con le escort...
> 
> Ma avete visto i siti dove si possono contattare? Visto che femmine?
> E' come rinunciare a guidare una Ferrari, quando conosci il gusto di portarne una :mrgreen:



con tutte le zoccole che popolano le citta'..dover pagare


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> con tutte le zoccole che popolano le citta'..dover pagare


Ma Lothar, se tu sei un uomo affascinante e trovi le cose facili per molti uomini non lo è.

Se non si paga non te la da nessuna.

Su certe cose alcuni uomini non hanno molta voce in capitolo. E pagano.

E poi dipende da altre cose. Nel tuo lavoro magari incontri donne, magari sono affascinate dal tuo potere, dalla tua posizione.

Poi vai in un capannone industriale e trovi uomini che lavorano 10 ore al giorno in mezzo a uomini, dove le donne le vedi solo sui calendari nei camion... e certo che poi, magari sei anche single, quando ne senti il bisogno, alzi la cornetta e chiami. Io non me la sento di darne delle colpe.

Nella vita ci vuole fortuna.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> eh che ti devo dire...sarete saggi voi...
> 
> cioè vi siete veramente fissati con sta storia...uno fa un esempio banale, cosciente di farlo banale, e viene fuori il paragone con la storia d'amore...mahhhhh...da rimanere basiti...
> 
> ...


anche tu non scherzi in sicurezze: una cosa non esclude l'altra e negli svariati casi di tradimenti ci sta tutto: amore, non amore, superficialità e passione.
ribadisco la mia risposta alla tua domanda: siamo tutti cornuti?
può essere .
facciamocene una ragione e andiamo avanti consapevoli


----------



## oscuro (28 Dicembre 2011)

*Minerva*

Ma anche no........!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma anche no........!!


tutti meno oscuro...così va bene?:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma Lothar, se tu sei un uomo affascinante e trovi le cose facili per molti uomini non lo è.
> 
> Se non si paga non te la da nessuna.
> 
> ...


No amico mica sono Clooney.lui si che fa cosi',io faccio fatica come tutti,mi prendo rimpalli,come tutti.Macche colpe Andy,ci mancherebbe.e un modo diverso di fare sesso,e basta.


----------



## oscuro (28 Dicembre 2011)

*Minerva*

Quasi tutti......sperando non tutti....!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

*Comunque...Concludendooo*

Allegriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

No dai
Insomma Goffman che non ha niente a che vedere con Batman...insegna in forme del parlare...come ogni termine abbia in sè un significante e un significato.

Una amica mi confidava il suo sogno di vivere un Natale sereno, proprio perchè dice di non avere vissuto mai un Natale da lucine colorate...da Oh Happy Day asti cinzano...

Ecco che parole come Natale o Tradimento investono più significanti e significati.

Allora abbiamo sempre sta parola in bocca, tradimento, ma essa indica anche il nome del forum, tanto da arrivare al vezzegiativo, e alla storpiatura...
A casa mia se dico sto tradendo...mia moglie capisce che sto scrivendo sul forum...
Oppure dice...sei di carampane stasera o mi fai compagnia?

Cioè dire MI ha tradito...
Può significare tutto e niente...

Ed ecco qui Lothar che dice ah io sono traditore dove traditore sta per donnaiolo impenitente...essere traditore per lui è fare la volpe che corre dietro a galline da spennare...

Ed ecco che tradire per alcuni è farsi una ciuladina extra di quando in quando morta lì....ma allora non lo è se ti fai una storia parallela...quello no è tradire, ma avere una storia parallela no?

Mi piace molto la confusione linguistica...
Ah ma tu donna hai un amante...ah allora sei na troia scopaiola....mica è detto eh? 
Da come conosco io le donne che hanno un amante...tradiscono il marito...per essere fedeli all'amante eh?
Ohi, sono innamorate dell'amante...

Non so se siamo tutti cornuti...
Ma la parola adulterio nasce assieme alla parola matrimonio...

Cosa è nato prima?
Mercoledì delle ceneri o martedì grasso?
La domenica laetare o la tremenda di mezza quaresima?

Difatto noi umani siamo sensibili ai moti del cuore no?
E per quanto la giriamo...
Amiamo e sposiamo un essere umano.
Non è che per il fatto che amiamo una persona, essa diventi una dea o un dio in terra eh?

Che poi a certa gente piaccia venir idolatrata è un altro paio di maniche eh?

Allora finchè non si sconfigge il tabù dell'adulterio si è sulla roccaforte totemica. Fedeltà.

Chi ha praticato l'adulterio...
Poi sa di essere più debole difronte agli appetiti della carne eh?

Quindi che ognuno faccia i conti con sè stesso.

Poi c'è chi cade miseramente nell'adulterio e poi viene schiacciato dal senso di colpa...oh dio cosa ho fatto povero me finirò all'inferno, chi cade nell'inferno Lothariano e si diverte come un maiale grufoloso e dice a sè stesso...cuore mio datti alle mattane che la vita è breve...ecc..ecc..ecc...

E' tutto un concetto di maialismo...

Oscuro
Se un tempo si usavano le cinture di castità un motivo ci sarà stato no?


----------



## oscuro (28 Dicembre 2011)

*Aapunto*

Appunto.....ci sarà stato.......!!!


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Parlo e vaneggio sulla base di 6-7 bicchieri pieni fino all'orlo di spumante.
Da quando ero piccolo ho vissuto in una società ipocrita fino allo schifo.

Una volta, alle scuole medie, non ricordo cosa successe ma eravamo tutti in subbuglio e contenti. Io corsi verso il mio banchetto, e all'apice della felicità feci il gesto del masturbamento.

La maestra si incazzò. E mi fece una ramanzina. Su cosa stessi imparando io nella mia vita. Su quanto poteva valere uno come me.

E sono cresciuto in mezzo alla cacca delle persone. In mezzo a gente mi filosofeggiava.

All'università ricordo di avere avuto un professore tacciuto per grandissimo. Che ci faceva qualche corso sulla sicurezza.
Che devi pure stare attento a quando scorreggi, altrimenti la fiamma scoppia.
Lo volevo vedere sul campo, quando qualcuno di potere gli metteva la scopa su per il culo.
Ma come si dice: chi sa lavora, chi non sa insegna...

E cresci con le paure, con le colpe, con il pensiero che se fai tu l'errore è il male.

Eppure la merda è fuori di te. Lì davanti il naso.

E nbon la capisci, non puoi capirla, perchè tu sei una merda e non capisci un cazzo. La storia insegna che le merde muoiono.

In realtà insegna a come mettere la cacca sotto le coperte. A come imparare l'arte del furto, dell'assassionio, senza farti scoprire.

E ho capito tanto. 
Il mio professore di riferimento. L'ho conosciuto pensando chissà a  quali ideali.

Orsù, che uomo, che principi. E gli studenti che lo idolatravano. Addirittura in pena per lui, solo ,senza una compagna di vita.

Poverino, come soffre.
Ma io ho visto, vedeno, sapevo: l'ho sistematoi io a lui...
Non ci credevo, vado a vedere il suo concorso da ricercatore: 1 posto disponibile, 1 candidato, 1 vincitore lui.

E lo sentivi parlare, in aula, davanti gli studenti: io ho lottato, quello che ho l'ho subito con il sangue.

Sono figlio di nessuno e sono arrivato grazie a me. Merde di uomini.

Sono ubriaco


----------



## oscuro (28 Dicembre 2011)

*Andy*

Azzo...ubriaco alle 13.35.....buona giornata.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzo...ubriaco alle 13.35.....buona giornata.....!!:rotfl:


Ma, sai, alle volte è la scusa per giustificare quello che si afferma.
O non è vero?
O è vero?


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma, sai, alle volte è la scusa per giustificare quello che si afferma.
> O non è vero?
> O è vero?


tu chiami ipocrisia quello che in molti punti elencati mi è semplicemente sembrata educazione e rispetto


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu chiami ipocrisia quello che in molti punti elencati mi è semplicemente *sembrata educazione e rispetto*



Aggiungiamo coperte su coperte?


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva, tuo marito muore sul posto di lavoro.
Perchè costa fare sicurezza.

Eppure ti insegnano che è la cosa più importante.

Dove sta l'ipocrisia?
Ma tu accetti, è educato dire che la sicurezza è un bene, poi la vita è altro.

Per mio marito... amen...


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Minerva, tuo marito muore sul posto di lavoro.
> Perchè costa fare sicurezza.
> 
> Eppure ti insegnano che è la cosa più importante.
> ...


ho bevuto solo vitasnella, magari per questo non ti ho capito


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho bevuto solo vitasnella, magari per questo non ti ho capito


Sbattere la realtà in faccia, sempre, perchè quella è la vita.
Che poi ci stai male e i figli diventano rimbambiti: ma come, Babbo Natale non esiste?

Diceva *bene *invece un altro professore: anche se è nel programma non affronteremo l'argomento dighe. Per progettarne una dovete andare di sole amicizie... e qui stiamo a perdere tempo

Per i colleghi lui era il *trombato *di turno... ma l'unico che diceva la verità delle cose agli studenti


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2011)

A proposito di siamo tutti cornutiii....
[video=youtube_share;9tL9UYFAu70]http://youtu.be/9tL9UYFAu70[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A proposito di siamo tutti cornutiii....
> [video=youtube_share;9tL9UYFAu70]http://youtu.be/9tL9UYFAu70[/video]



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Tu sei necessaria a questo forum...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...

Il Conte plaude e benedice...e se può ti approva!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> No, non fa meno male...come ho scritto nel post di prima, volevo solo invitare tutti a non disperarsi inutilmente...anzi, riflettendoci, potreste chiedere consigli a molte più persone di quanto pensavate visto che molto probabilmente conoscono la materia...


allora sto facendo male ad arrovellarmi il cervello sul fatto di tradire o no?...il passo e la scelta è mia...l'istinto mi porterebbe a chiamare lui e  tradire ma la ragione mi frena e sn due mesi che mi chiedo cosa fare...


----------

